# Hello everyone!



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

Greetings all!  I believe I should introduce myself, and ask a few questions so I can get the jist (spelling) of what goes on here.

Since I dont want to piss anyone off like a few people that I have about, I need to ask if there is anything I should avoid doing so ass not to anger some of the more important people running this show. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

  (that looks pretty neat)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 7, 2002)

It's easy. This site is intended for giving maccourses.


----------



## rinse (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey, thanks for dropping by! This is a great place to learn about OSX.

The only real rule around here is to just keep the tone mellow... 
Here are some other guidelines to kinda follow...

1.flame wars are not tolerated around here. Swearing and crude language are generally frowned upon, but not rally censored officially.

2.M$ isand AOL are always targets for bashing, so if you are a big Microsoft or AOL fan, you might want to keep that quiet.  Right, Ed?   

3.If your problem seems like something that has probably occurred to someone else (i.e. network with a Windows computer, enable some server side technology) please use the search function to find your answer first.... more likely than not it has been answered already.

Keep coming back and always.... always! remember that Herve is crazy.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

What... "maccourses"?  Was ist dass?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

Why thank you rinse.  I am guessing that there is one thread, where I have already visited, where anyone can do or say anything they want.  I am, of course, talking about the "may I cus" thread.

and no need for you to worry about the M$ or AOL thing.  I have very strong opposing feelings about both those companies.  I hate them.


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

welcome ltm. good to have another anti m$ and aol person on board. 
(rinse i don't jump on every opportunity to bash them - just the ones that seem to stress that they are gods to be obeyed )
rinse's rules are pretty much it. Just don't let yourself get all worked up in the cus thread and then have it spill out to the rest of the site. which is basically what the num nuts pair did. as for what happened to them - see the thread ' to nummi and nuts' in this forum.

herve is herve. try your best to understand he is belgiun and uses speech recognition software to post. what he is trying to say above is that this is a help site for the most part. there is  lot to be learned from reading thru old posts and keeping up with new issues as they arise.

if you want to hang out and get to know people better then this is the forum for it. just don't call people names and you should be ok. else where it is more business but we still chat some from time to time in the midst of solving problems or discussing who has the biggest browser. basically its a nice mellow site with lots of mac wizs and linux linguists who between them can solve most common problems with osx. good bunch to hang around i think.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL
Hey Lessthanmighty! WO kommst du her??? Aus Deutschland???
Nur mal so...swearing mögen manche Leute hier nicht. Wenn du jemanden Beleidigen willst geh in das cus thread. Eins noch... Herve is n bischen verrückt aber egal. Wenn du ihn nicht magst ignorier ihn. Mach aber nicht so n scheiß wie etwa deez_nuts. Der is nämlich dumm und beleidigt Herve. 


HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


PS.: Herve for president!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

Mad props to Ed.  That helps.

Alexandert... whoa there fella.  Nein, Ich kommt aus USA.  If thats even how you speak it correctly.  I have taken a few German classes, which I didnt really like.  I use some german in my regular speech, just because I, for some reason, like it.  Whatever you just said, I will have to spend sometime translating.  I cant remember any of those big words.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

About the AOL and MS stuff....

Theres no problem with liking thme, if you can back it up. IF someone gets in your face because you like office, tell them why you do and they'll shut up.

Enjoy your stay, and feel free to join the non-technical discussions.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

Who likes office?  We were forced to use those back in High School.  Never did like it very much.  M$ is evil... they cant think of anything original.  Too many people use AOL, I would rather use something that is different.  It usually ends up that those "different" things are better anyway.  Never conform to what everyone else does.  I suppose thats why apple chose, "Think Different".

Anyways thanks for your input Matrix.


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

yea MA, get back in your cage - you evil dell spokesman impersonator 

the new guy is one of us. i think he has stood up to your test very well. 

now phil, aren't you about ready for a new avatar again?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

*sniff* *sniff*  I think Im gonna cry.  I passed my first test.  I feel so accepted.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

I did have a great idea for an avator, but I've forgotten it. If feel like I'm on the verge of genius. Unfortunately, I know that that is not true. I'll have to spend more time thinking of something witty, or perhaps I should become an advertisement for the bar and grill? 

"Who likes office? We were forced to use those back in High School. Never did like it very much. M$ is evil... they cant think of anything original. Too many people use AOL, I would rather use something that is different. It usually ends up that those "different" things are better anyway. Never conform to what everyone else does. I suppose thats why apple chose, "Think Different""

Wow. He just summed up about one third of the posts in the forum. Welcome to the family. OH, and a warning about Ed, he's been known to hoard AOL discs and just sit around all day, admiring the gleam from the discs. 

If you value your crappy software, be wary of a certain Mr. Ed Spruiell.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

phil, you're doing that psychic stuff again 

well, i really throw the aol ones away although i was going to give them to somebody who wanted to burn their os 9 discs once just to make the flames bigger. But i do use cd's as coasters. and there is a really cool purple one that i got from qps at mwsf that gives off the coolest colors.

i also have no doubt you are on the verge of genius. i can hear genius yelling. he is trying to get you off his verge. 

btw - phil, your last post cracked me up - glad i wasn't drinking my sierra mist at the time 

yes LTM, you did a pretty good job of assimilating very quickly. your social skills are very good. but can you fix a mac? passing the tech heads tests are a little tougher.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Ed.  Just so I can cover my ass... what do you mean by fix a mac.  Is that hardware or software?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 9, 2002)

I think you will find that there are those of us interested in technical conversation, and then there are some off us who come to, a... eh, socialize. 

We're more of the friendly debate type. Don;t cross some people, especially mister racer x. He's a troll bounty hunter.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

oh, i was really just teasing. but there are a few individuals who feel if you're not working on solving the problem then your post is not really welcome.

at any rate, any knowledge, expertise or experience that you have to share in the troubleshooting forums is always appreciated. this is a help site first and foremost. and people who are dealing with mac problems always get my first attention. for example when i log back in, i always check out the threads where people are posting difficulties first. if any of them are questions i think i can help with, i spend the time answereing them. then i go to site discussions just to see if their are any changes going on i should know about. then i come down here and socialize. then i check out hot topics. 

but that is just my quirky way of surfing the site. i know lots of people who just check new posts and go. how and why you utilize this site is up to you.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

That helps... again... I will surely help those in need.  My limited knowledge is at their disposal, if they chose to take it.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *We're more of the friendly debate type. Don;t cross some people, especially mister racer x. He's a troll bounty hunter. *



I'm friendly! Really, honest! Just don't ask Manic   ! I think (hope) most people find me friendly and engaging. I just have some opinions and love fighting the good fight for the underdog.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

yes, racerx is very friendly when he decides to be so. lately he has been snubbing our social circles in favor of political debates.  

c'mon back and talk with us racerx. we still miss your contributions to our hot air contests


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

No problem man!  I dont judge people on what others say.  I'll let you prove that you are sane.     Besides anyone who is for the underdog cant be all bad.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks Lessthanmighty!  

And Ed, it has more to do with not knowing what to say in light social setting than me being a snub. I mean really, look at the responce I got when I posted a joke (talking about a bomb of a thread).   And neither you nor the Admiral posted anything in it either, I was quite hurt (not really, I figured that you guys thought it was sooo bad a joke that you didn't want anyone to think you guys knew me).


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

naw racer, atleast on my part that was, and still is, laziness. My best jokes collection is back in my old classic email client and cataloged over about 5 separate corruptions. So finding something that would live up to the standards you had set was tough. i still paln on doing it one of these afternoons. 

i don't always agree with every thing you say, but i would never snub you. nor would i ever do anything more than make friendly fun of any lite social blunders you might make in our company. You are very accepted to hang with us any and all times. In our minds, you are one of us.  

remember the 4 musketeers?
    

and the Bar & Grill - it's hopping 
stop by for a brew or some industrial waste any time!!!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

Really?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Wait a second!  I thought I contributed quite a funny joke to that thread.  I think it was the antics of Nummi & Nuts that led to its early demise. *



Your right, there were some great jokes (specially yours), but those guys killed the fun.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

yes, and maybe it has been long enough for us to forget their stupidity and move on with real jokes.  (i'll be joining _that_ thread in a little bit - i have a few words to say about healing)

*really*


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

These two put a whole damper on the entire site.  I bet they have left an unforgetable mark here, and it isnt positive.  Just like this ManiacDVLN?  If thats his name, I cant remember.

You want a joke then?  Here it comes....

A guy walked in to a bar.




Ouch!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 12, 2002)

May I say, that it feels as if LessThanMight was here for years???

Strange?!?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

The question on the table to you is... Is that a good thing?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it must have been:
... has been here for years!
Right???    
My English is sooooooooo bad....


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

Dont fret.  Im not going to analyze everything.  I didn't really even catch the mistake... if there was one.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

LOL! 
Thanks man!  
Could you go to my english teacher and tell him that you dont give a ........ what I write? I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Sure no sweat.  Is there any other classes you need a better grade in.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

Just wanted to say hi to you Lessthanmighty.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Ahhh... the well known Nummi has come back. Hopefully you will be a good boy this time.   Its good to finally meet you though.  I just have to be able to say, "Yes. I was there, and I met him."


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Ahhh... the well known Nummi has come back. Hopefully you will be a good boy this time.   Its good to finally meet you though.  I just have to be able to say, "Yes. I was there, and I met him." *




ahhahaha... you are a bad actor


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 23, 2002)

All these comments look so strange to me now!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

You all should look back and read all the nice things you had to day to me.  Its a shame you guys became such assholes towards me after what I announced.  We could have been friends.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 24, 2002)

We are all friends LTM... they just do not know it yet... just kidding.  I know everyone hates us.  but that is ok.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't hate anyone. You guys seem to put extra effort into annoying us sometimes but I hardly see that as reason to hate you. 

you know, the sooner you guys let the past become the past, the sooner everybody else will too.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 24, 2002)

I have tried to put the past behind me... I really have.  It seems that everytime I do anything around here anymore... the fact that I USED to be nuts comes up.

"You are too imature"
"I can't believe anything you say and more"
and so on....

How can I forget it when no one else will?


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

fair enough.

for me consider the slate wiped clean.  I think if you just ignore them and go about showing your smart side for awhile, it will be forgotten in due time. of course taking the Deez_Nuts off of your description might help too 

the truth is i liked you when you first came back and joined in with us. I see no reason not to like you unless you go back to being a jerk. 

btw - my little 'hints' are not meant to be attacks. they are just hints as to how you effect other people that might taint their view of you. sometimes it helps to be extra good for awhile after something like this. and just so you know, I've made much bigger mistakes in my life than your little incident. 

as long as we learn from our mistakes, then we grow past them.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

THANK YOU ED!  Finally my pleaz are met with results.   I knew I could count on you Ed.

I completely forgot about the "Deez Nuts Lives"  I will have to rectify that.

I have new found respect for Ed.  As for the rest of you guys... you know what... I'll stop.  I'll just end up digging myself a bigger hole. 

  Have a nice day!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

"I'll just end up digging myself a bigger hole."


-----just like your avatar


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

DING!  We have a winner.  Tell him what he's won!


Get the hell away from me.  You make me sick!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *DING!  We have a winner.  Tell him what he's won!
> 
> 
> ...



whoa there... chill out.  What did I win???


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

HA!   You get nothing!  But you can have the booby prize.  huhuhuhuh.... booby...........
anyways... yes....


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

hey, i thought that was a good one Nummi 

and i should borrow your avatar LTM. I just got a new shovel and i am going to be doing lots of digging in my backyard over the next month or two. I've already transplanted several plants and have more to go plus a hole about 8x10x3 (3' deep) to sink a fish pond into. 

so when you glance at your avatar, think of me out in my yard bent over just like that. Only difference is i got a wheelbarrow to load into instead of making a pile of dirt next to the hole like i have been doing.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

That make me feel good Ed.  Its too cold here to do any outside work.  Now I will have a big grin on my face all day long.

"Ho Hum... poor Ed.  I wish I could help him."

Its good to be outside and get some exercise.  It will make you live longer.  Either that or give you back problems.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> so when you glance at your avatar, think of me out in my yard bent over just like that.*




He likes to think of guys bending over!  just messin with ya...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Why must you ruin everything?  Were you born stupid or did you have to work to gain your knowledge?


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

i fear it is the bad back that i will endure the most 

But I don't miss Ohio winters one bit!! no sireee, bob!! Right now the sun is shining, the sky is clear and ...well, it's just one very beautiful day. The kind that makes me glad to be living on the n. calif. coast. I think getting outside and doing some more work is just what the doc ordered after i finish my coffee.

oh and Nummi, i'm sorry about that graphic reference to me being bent over. I didn't mean to get you aroused


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

"Why must you ruin everything? Were you born stupid or did you have to work to gain your knowledge? "


----- OHHH! kiss mine. Half of the words that come out of your mouth are like that!


-----I love the winter. 


---- aroused... not really.  sorry to disappoint you Ed


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Not to change the subject, because I enjoy talking to you Ed, BUT.... I am noticing that Nummi (the orginal) is logged in... but Nummi_G4 says its not him.  I find that very funny.  Maybe you should go check that out.

Back to Ed.  I feel for you Ed.  I hate yard work.  Even though my summer job will probably be grounds keeper for a golf course.  Hmmm... free golf.   That is why we own a riding lawn mower.  I have a few acres to cut.  It would suck if I had to push a mower the whole way.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

hey... your summer job will not be as bad as mine... working with little kids... 1st to 6th grade.  hey! wait!  I would fit right in...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

I could do both.  That would be fun.  Kids during the day... drunken golfers later in the day and on weekends.  Weee. How fun would that be.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

Nummi - what do you do working with kids? My first job out of high school was working as a recreation leader for a summer program. I loved it. I have often regretted that i didn't continue to do that kind of thing. Now that I am a dad, working with kids doesn't seem so appealing anymore. not that i see him much as he still lives in Cols. Which reminds me, I ought to call him today.

Rick - a couple of acres to maintain! must be nice even if it is hard work. and groundskeeping - sounds like a nice gig. especially if you get free golf. I haven't played in years but I used to play a lot when I was your guys age. If i had been any better at it, I might have kept up with it. It probably didn't help that 2 of my friends i played with were on the golf team so i had really good golfers to have to compare myself with 

I keep imagining that someday after grad school I will have the time and money to take it back up. But jeez, I can eat lobster for what it costs for a round of golf these days!!

as you can see, i am not moving quickly to the yard yet. maybe in about another 2) mins. or so....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Nummi - what do you do working with kids? My first job out of high school was working as a recreation leader for a summer program. I loved it.
> *



  I guess this is a kind of recreation program... kids take classes early in the morning, and play sports later during the day.  The best thing is that my girlfriend will also be working there.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

no dog for me. We have 4 cats, one of whom thinks she is a dog. She is a real lap hound if you know what i mean. She even comes when you call her, sorta. I love dogs, i just don't have the right set up to take care of one. 

so Rick, no hills to sled on with all that land? Any woods on your property or nearby?  

Have either of you guys ever been to Hocking Hills State Park? It is one of my favorite places on the face of the earth. Just north of Athens and OU. very beautiful!!

Nummi - sounds a bit like what i did. It was at a school and we did crafts projects and indoor games in the morning and then sports and outdoor games during the afternoon. It was a lot of fun. I hope you enjoy it. Do you do this every year? I used to work as a volunteer for several years before I got old enough for them hire me.

I transplanted the big bush today and now my arms ache. 

My Gf is calling me for dinner so I gotta go - burgers nite


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> Nummi - sounds a bit like what i did. It was at a school and we did crafts projects and indoor games in the morning and then sports and outdoor games during the afternoon. It was a lot of fun. I hope you enjoy it. Do you do this every year? I used to work as a volunteer for several years before I got old enough for them hire me.*



I am old enough... 16 years.  I do it this summer.  I think I should get a second job too.  Maybe Heavenly Ham, or a t-shirt printing shop?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

Hell yes we got woods!  I really dont go back in them because I have no need to.  There is a freeway a ways back so technically its not our land.   There is a creek that runs through it, and recently Nummi and I have been taking pictures (for photography class) of stuff back there.  Its kinda hilly.  There is a water retention basin near by.  Thats our sleding hill. 

Hocking Hills sounds familiar... I might have visited it while I was in scouts, but I cant remember.

Nummi! I thought you wanted to sweep up stuff where your dad works.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> Nummi! I thought you wanted to sweep up stuff where your dad works. *



I want to do that... just becuase of the atmosphere... and I would get to use my dad's DSL line   But they already have some old guy sweeping up... maybe when he dies  ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

When will you turn in your first portfolio to them... if you even plan to do so


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *When will you turn in your first portfolio to them... if you even plan to do so *




well... I would send in a portfolio as soon as I had some work   But I never really planned on it, since I am not really into what they do.  I like print(magazines...) and web design.  they do big displays for trade shows and stuff like that.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

I see.  Do you have any idea where you will go to start work... or will you be so bold as too open a new store.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I see.  Do you have any idea where you will go to start work... or will you be so bold as too open a new store. *




That would bo great!  some freelance work.  but lets stop talking about this here... we might make someone mad. !]


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

Huh?

Anyways... so Ed.  Do you have anything you want to declare?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

what do you mean by huh?  what do you not understand?  freelance work?  making someone mad?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

Ich weiss nicht.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

i'll be replying later. gotta go into town and buy food and some other errands.

hey, you can't make me mad by telling me more about yourselves. i feel like i am getting to know you better when you do.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, you can't make me mad by telling me more about yourselves. i feel like i am getting to know you better when you do.  *




wait... you want us to keep talking?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

I dont believe that he was talking about you Ed.  You are a nice guy.  He is referring to the rest of the population that refuses to aknowledge any of our comments, suggestions, etc. 

Thats ok.  We dont mind.  We are a friendly people.   Talk to you later.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *We are a friendly people.*




Yes we are... the most friendly out of everyone... just do not make Rick angry... he will turn into "deez_nuts".  not a good thing.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

> so Ed. Do you have anything you want to declare?



did i come to a border crossing or something? that's what customs agents ask when you come back into the US!! "Honest guys, I don't have anything but this poncho and a couple of drums. You can search the trunk if you want." 

So it sounds like you are in a pretty nice place Rick. I would love to have some land with some woods on it some day. I would spend lots of time in them. especially if there was a creek running thru them. so i heard from my son in cols. tonite that it was snowing. did you guys get some? enough to go use the sled hill?

so Nummi, you are pretty serious about your graphic design and planning to make a career out of it. You should be picking the brains of some of these guys around here who are already pros. I am sure some of them have some good inside info and advice as to how to best prepare yourself. 

as for making anybody else mad - too bad for them. People got pissed when you two chased each other around the site for a few days. that was annoying since it interrupted more 'serious' conversations. But down here in non tech land with your own threads, you should pretty much be able to communicate freely. Tolya and I have several threads we started and continue to keep up. We keep them semi private - meaning we say what we want and if anybody wants to join then fine, if not that's fine too. It took us a long time to get other people to talk with us regularly. so you guys are no worse than us as long as you keep it in your threads. At least that way people know what to expect and can decide to read them or not. If anybody bitches about that, then i will personally tell them to bugger off 

related to that, i keep getting confused as to which thread this is in. i keep wanting to go to the thread i started asking you guys to tone it down. and btw - you are doing a pretty good job of keeping it cool. this was all we asked in the first place.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *did you guys get some? enough to go use the sled hill?
> 
> so Nummi, you are pretty serious about your graphic design and planning to make a career out of it. You should be picking the brains of some of these guys around here who are already pros. I am sure some of them have some good inside info and advice as to how to best prepare yourself.
> *



---yes, we did/are getting snow right now.

I am very serious about it.  I am lucky because that is what my dad does.  (free software)  NONE  of these guys have brains !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

Ja, ich habe ein grosse...Yard?...

You coule sled on the hill but once you hit the bottom the cement would rip you up good.  I hate snow!  Im freezing my ballz off.  Right now its snowing something fierce.  Hopefully there will be no school tommarow... so I have time to go to the Humaine Society to find a doggie.  I have a big enough house and yard to get a big doggie.  Finally I will have a friend.  Im so alone. 

I want to thank you again Mr. Spruiell for being on our side.  Some of these idiots come into the threads we started and complain about how we fill up thread with garbage.  I sit there and ask myself, "Were these people dropped on their heads?"  GO AWAY! 

So Jerry... what would you put in your portfolio.  Lets say that you have to make one up right now with stuff you have already made.  What would you put in there.  Lets see some of your "good work"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

Aftermath would be in my portfolio...


my "stuff cola" crap...



let me think some more...


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey, Mr. Spruiell was my dad. I'm Ed. (please don't make me feel any older than i have to )

so i take you guys had school today. too bad. 

so did i pick up that Nummi's real name is Jerry?

so jerry, show us a few examples of completed works, don't just talk about them. 

and Rick, since you guys acted like you might have been dropped on your heads, you will just need to grin and bear it and ignore it for awhile. what some of them are trying to do is get you aggravated again so they can feel superior or to get you kicked off again. Keep you personal power and do not hand it over to them. When they see that they can't get a rise out of you, they will stop.

about being alone - that's the tuff part about being out in the areas where you have lots of space. I wouldn't have been happy with that aspect at your age either. now i could really get into that part. well, being alone meaning just me and my GF.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

one of my son's favorite words 

me- "so what have you been up to?"

him - "stuff"

me -"what kind of stuff?"

him - "i dunno, the usual stuff."

me - "got any plans coming up?"

him - "just more stuff."

...and so it goes  

actually it is getting better since he started playing sports this year.

So Rick, why aren't you going to the dance?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Jerry wouldn't be going either if another one of our friends hadn't accidentally dropped his girlfriend into Jerry's lap.  He is one lucky son of a bitch.  Jerry has never had to work for anything in his entire life.  GRRRR!*



   OH GENTLE JESuS and A SWEET FANCY MOSES> SHUT up. never had to work for anything. whatever.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't want to start anything in here so lets just drop it.  You have to beleive me Ed.  He has never had a job, he never has to spend any of his money... because you did have that tiny lawn mowing job for your grandma.... but you never really did that either.  I swear, I wish I had it as easy as you do.  It must be great to be waited on hand and foot.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

ohhh please...  what do you do?  I know you had a job over the summer... but other than that?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

I went to work with my mom on saturdays !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Help me out here Ed.  How old were you when you got your first job?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Help me out here Ed.  How old were you when you got your first job? *




hey... do not change the subject... Ed has nothing to do with me being a lazy ass.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow, this thread isn't that bad. 

*Hey everyone! party in the "hey everybody" thread!

I think you guys are back on the fast track to acceptance, with the endorsement of certain, um... shall we say, influential forum leaders, most people wont be bastards.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

There is always a party when Rick and Jerry are around.  AHAHAHAH ! PARTY AT MY HoUSE.  No smoking, drugs, or alchyhol.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Well.... no drugs n' such that we know about. 

Welcome Matrix.  Hopefully this little appearence wont end up into a "caps lock"  agruement.    Its nice too see that people are starting to come around.

Now... what were we talking about?


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

ok, first i'm going to smoke. i will  try not to blow smoke in your faces or anything rude, but the no smoking rule has got to go. 

i sorta agree with Jerry about my work experience being irrelivent, but just to answer the question i will tell you my early work experience. By age 10 i used to sell seeds - the ones you ordered from the back of comic books. i would not make money from this, but i got my first tape recorder and some other things this way (a reel to reel ). Around age 13 or 14, i got a paper route - the local free rag that i delivered on weds. mornings and sat. afternoons. at 15 i also got the regional afternoon paper but that only lasted about 6 mos because it kept me from doing much else after school. at 16, i got a job washing dishes and busing tables in a small restraunt in a mall. I worked there from the time they opened till the day they closed. I also did volunteer work every summer for the recreation program in my neighborhood (i lived right across the street from a school).

I also don't see the reason anyone should work before they want to. you will spend far too much of your life working anyway.

so Rick, this is a date dance? like the winter prom or something? other wise why not just go stag and hang out?

and Phil, good to see you here. yes, they are getting better by the day. Rick finally got rid of his Deez nuts lives.  Jerry still needs to learn to ignore the hecklers - ie - the gun response to AK. but they are getting there


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

"Jerry still needs to learn to ignore the hecklers - ie - the gun response to AK. but they are getting there"

  I am not going to put with any shite from anyone.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

Rick - going to a dance where you buy couples tickets would be a drag without a date, i agree. so maybe you should drive that 2 hours and get your dog tomorrow. that would certainly brighten up your weekend. Hey, i used to drive over an hour every day just to get to my school. making a drive like that just once won't hurt you.

I also don't think i proved anything by telling you about my experience with working. Jerry is going to work this summer. that is plenty soon enough in my book. 

Both of you - this isn't about taking shit. this is about living with what you started. of all the people on the board, my friend AdmiralAk probably has the most right to stay mad at you the longest. He did ask you guys to cool it and you ignored him. that was directly disrespecting him. give him time. he will chill.

general theory on anger and retaliation (some stuff ) - when you let someone get you upset then you are giving them control over you. all they have to do is push your buttons and you give them the reaction they are looking for. keep your cool and then you are the one in control of the situation. eventually the attempts to push buttons will go away. in other words it is better to just not give a shit and control the one thing you can - yourself. That will show you to be the bigger man in the long run.

and speaking of paybacks - yes Jerry i still want to play metamorphis. i just let you stew for a few days like you guys do me when i post something to that thread.  i have to say that participation in that thread has been the only time i have ever had my feelings hurt on this site. and to be honest i know it wasn't just you. but you were the starter of that thread and hence the leader of what you started. i hope you get my point here. I would love to continue it, even with my limited skills, as long as we participate and not just talk about it when we feel like it.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

> _said by Ed_
> * - when you let someone get you upset then you are giving them control over you. all they have to do is push your buttons and you give them the reaction they are looking for. keep your cool and then you are the one in control of the situation.*



Oh... don't tell them that!   If they listen to you that is going to take all the fun out of picking on them in the future. Besides, what if some troll is reading this _right this very minute_, troll hunting is much harder if you remove the emotional edge over the troll!


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

racerX - any trolls that make it down here to virtual Oz are more likely spies than troublemakers. or else really, really bored. although i do believe that it was in this forum i was called a "pompus little peacock" by that one 

at any rate, i doubt trolls will look at threads with titles like "hello....". too personal for most of them i think. 

but if you are really worried i will edit it after these two guys acknowledge reading it. 

(i would say something about paranoia here, but i think testuser already knows that one )

he he


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 2, 2002)

Good Morning All! 

How's it going?  Today, I will take your advise Ed.  Im going to be driving all over the place today.  I have a whole list of doggie shelters that I will be going to.  That should keep me busy for today.

Fine!  I wont yell at them anymore.  It just pisses me off... thats all.  

Weeeeee!  Have a good one!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 4, 2002)

"i have to say  that participation in that thread has been the only time i have ever had my feelings hurt on this site."


 how did I hurt you feelings?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

Jerry- by ignoring my contributions when i posted them. sorta goes to the idea that ignoring is more powerful than retaliating idea but a little different. i just thought it was like saying "your stuff sucks so bad i can't even begin to suggest how you could improve it" . I mean my work sat there for a week without anybody even saying thanks for getting it started. I would have been happy with people telling me what was unappealing about it. maybe i was being too sensitive, but it was my art after all which i considera very different expression of myself than words. make any sense?

btw - how did the dance go?

So Rick - did you get a puppy? i heard the snow started again yesterday in oHIo. Sorry i didn't get back to you over the weekend but i was busy with so many other things including the now old mozilla debate. 

so are we going to get to see a pic of the puppy when you get it?


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

Did you know that my dog was always biting. The only times she doesn't was when I was sitting on a chair and she did the same or she was running in the garden.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

No... not yet.  I have it narrowed down to 3 doggies.  They are all Sheltie mixes, each about 1 1/2 years old.  Not bad.  I should have it figured out by Wensday.  Hell yea I'll show it to you guys.  I wish there was someway of saying that they are a very cute, and not come across as a homo. 

Yeah... we were supposed to get a lot of snow last night.  I was hope-ing again that we would not have school. Silly me... everyone around us had school off... not us though.  Someone, somewhere must really hate me. 

I heard the dance was a bust.  Standing around for 4+ hours doesnt sound like a lot of fun to me, especially when they are playing music I dont like.  Of course I could be wrong... what do I know.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *--Jerry- by ignoring my contributions when i posted them.
> 
> ----btw - how did the dance go?
> *



-- Sorry about that 

----Dance was fun... I did not like most of the music they were playing.  mostly rap


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

Well Ed, here is one of the picture from the shelters website.  This is one of the three I am thinking about getting.


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

jerry - it's ok. no hard feelings. 

rick - cute. i think it would be really hard to make this decision. i think i would just have to get the first one i fell in love with. i couldn't bear the thought that there might be another who might suffer from my choice. i would want to save them all.

as for coming across as a "homo", don't worry. We have a clear perception of your sexual orientation. there would be nothing wrong if you were gay, and there is nothing wrong that you aren't. be secure with what you are and let other deal with their own fears of sexuality. 

that being said, i can remember this being a very touchy subject with me at your age as well. It is part of normal development i think. the important thing is that we think of you as someone we like. who cares whether you even have sex or not? (outside of you, that is )


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

I must say something about this post. Do you think that we are happy when we are alone?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

Herve i think that depends. sometimes being alone is great. being alone all the time sucks. being with somebody all the time sucks. we need a good balance of alone time and together time. the problems really arise when people are afraid of being alone or being with others. then they don't seek balance.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

When I grow up, I want to be like Ed.

Very wise is he.  Im serious!  You must have spent a long time learning about all this stuff.  I guess school has a point after all.

Well to end any suspisions, I am not gay.  Im ok with someone who is gay, just as long as they keep it to themselves.  There is one kid I know who is openly gay, I would have no problem with it if he didnt talk about it all the time.  I mean I really dont care how many times he has had sex with men.  There is a time and a place for everything, and when Im eating my lunch in school is neither.  Ok, im done.

Well today my choices were narrowed down to 2.  One of the dogs that I checked out again has a tape worm and sheds like it nobodies business.  My mom said, "no f-ing way"  1 down 2 to go.  This wasnt the dog picture I showed you already.  That one is the one I know nothing about.

I often am finding myself more alone.  Everyday I find myself drifting farther and farther away from people I have known all my life.  What can you do, right?  Ho hum, poor Richard.

Dass ist alles fur dieses Nacht!


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

Rick, I hope by the time you are my age you know more than i do now. I see no reason you shouldn't . You're good at making mistakes. which means you get plenty of opportunities to learn what not to do. I have a long list of these kind of learning experiences. At 44, i have got you beat in shear numbers of chances to make mistakes and learn a little from them.

as for being around gays, i tend to take the same stance you describe. I have, and have had, many friends who are gay. the majority of them just act like people around me. yes, they talk about liking each other and make an occasional sexual joke, but normally with taste. Others seem to carry a big chip around on their shoulders and are always trying to impress people with how different they are and want to talk trashy sex and such. I tend to gravitate away from such people. of course i tend to gravitate away from anybody that makes too big a deal of themselves and has a smut mouth all the time. 
as for what you can do about being alone - you have choices. the basic list of choices being to accept it , to change it or to ignore it. either of the first two choices can be healthy. to change it is usually healthier in this case. but ignoring it and complaining the way things are is no fun at all.

one option is to accept it for now and focus on getting into college. then things will be much easier to change if you want. college can be very social. my first attempt at college was so social i had to drop out eventually. I spent the next 12 years being overly social.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow!  I feel smarter just by reading what you write.  Who needs real people interaction?  Thats why we have the internet, so we can take advise from faceless people, and feel welcome in a community of stangers.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, who are you calling strange? 

and i have a face. i look a lot like my avatar which is a self portrait. and if you haven't already seen it, my pics are linked here. 

you can now make fun of my face, my hair, my hairline, my clothes and my choice in women.  but you cannot call me faceless. 

(of course you might think i am stranger than you did before , but that's another issue  )

anychance we will ever see a pic of you other than your good side? 

you too Jerry - how about a pic of your mug?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 6, 2002)

Give me a chance to find one.  I have to alter it a bit maybe.  You know... blurred or pixel-ated face... like on "Cops".   I honestly dont know if there is one around. But if I find it, I will post it immediatly.

In other news:
I found a job.  I will be  grounds keeper at Kirtland Hills Country Club. $7.50-$8.00 an hour.  Not bad.   Things are begging to look up.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

no fuzzing faces. then you would still be faceless


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Spruiell,

Would it be okay if I posted a picture of Rick? Or would that be against the rules here?

K.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

i specifically asked everyone not to call me Mr. Spruiell !! 

Ed will do.  

i guess you would have to ask him if it is ok with him. it is his privacy and should be his choice as to how he reveals himself if at all.  

so who are you broknhartd? with only 6 posts and being from the same area as these guys, i asume you didn't come here for the tech talk 

so rick - congrats on the job. that isn't bad money for a high school student at all.  hope you get enough hours of work to have plenty of money and enough hours off to have some fun with your summer. 

Jerry - you still there?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> --so who are you broknhartd? with only 6 posts and being from the same area as these guys, i asume you didn't come here for the tech talk
> 
> Jerry - you still there? *



-- It's ok Ed... we do not know who this person is either.  Yes, I am still alive.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes, working will be so much fun.   I guess it will be a reason to get out more.  That is until I find that "special someone." HA!  Whatever...

Anyways... BroknHartd goes to our school, even though we still have no idea who he/she is.  They are keeping it a suprise for some reason or another.

Jerry is alive!... barely.  He better get going on his school work.  He is screwing himself over by "procrastinating", he has a big term paper coming up. 

I've seen you before Ed.  Maybe in a dream.  no wait. 

Have a good day!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 7, 2002)

"with only 6 posts and being from the same area as these guys, i asume you didn't come here for the tech talk"

Ed,

I find the tech talk a little boring. I just wanted to see what these guys are up to .


PS

(Hug). : )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BroknHartd _
> *I find the tech talk a little boring. I just wanted to see what these guys are up to .*



  You are killing us... can you tell us anything?  guy/girl?


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 7, 2002)

How about this, I know who you guys are and I'm in Mrs Kegg's class.

Besides Rick looked right at me today (but didn't say "hi", but what less is new).


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

wow Jerry, we have something else in common - procrastination. no sense in doing today what you might not even need to do tomorrow, right? 

i really wish i could beat my tendency to procrastinate. it is my real stumbling block sometimes. it has helped me dig a few of my own graves over the course of time. 

so rick, do you usually say "hi" to the girls or guys that you know and look at? i would have thought you to be pretty outgoing and extroverted. of course i am sure there are people you don't get along with. we all have them.

broknhartd - do you like these guys or not?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 8, 2002)

I usually try to be nice to people... when I know who they are.  This is just kinda weird... do you want me to say hi so everyone until I find him or her.  I guessing her, but I could be wrong.

There are very few people I cant get along with.  Thats just because thay manage to piss me off in some way or another.

So..um...Brokn... what does Mrs. Kegg teach?  I have never heard that name before.


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

i have no idea how you should try to figure out who 'it' is. sorry broknhartd, but that's the best i can do for someone who is unidentified. i have enough problems with guys whose names sound like girls' names, so until i know which you are, 'it' will have to do.

so i should have my salad garden planted tomorrow. i hope i can actually get some of it to grow. this will be my first time trying to grow lettuce and cauliflower. unfortunately my gf wouldn't let me use the prime sun spot in the yard. so i will just have to hope it works anyway. 

so Rick, don't you guys live in a little town where damn near everybody knows everybody else? such small communities always have certain people that just don't get along with anybody. i always thought that was the tough part of small town life. ( i lived in a pretty small place the first 12 yrs of my life)

Why does it feel like sat. nite rather than fri.? must be because the site was down and i spent extra time outside - more like weekend hours.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so Rick, don't you guys live in a little town where damn near everybody knows everybody else?
> *



No WAY.  Mentor is huge.  Our high school is second/largest high school in ohio.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 9, 2002)

Yeah, Ill have to argee with Jerry on this one.  Mentor is big.  There are lots of kids that I have never seen, heard about, or even talked to.  I always seem to see somebody new everyday.

Gee... I am disappointed.  BroknHartd didn't post anything yesterday.  At this rate we will never figure out who he/she is.  Oh well, heres guessing that it was due to the fact that the forum was down yesterday.

In other news:
I am sick as a dog.  I think going to the Mentor High School Rock Off last night didn't help.  Damn, I hurt all over.  And who do I get to thank for this?  My brother.  I swear, sharing a room with a sick person is the best way to get whatever they have.  Hopefully I will feel better tommarow for my interview at the country club.

Have a good one!


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

so you guys must be part of the real Cleveland metro area.  I also went to a big HS in southern Calif, so i know what that is like. and i probably knew more people than the average student because of my high public profile - running for class offices and writing for the newspaper. You may never know who this person is unless they reveal/introduce themselves.

rick - sorry to hear you are sick. but glad to hear that you went to an activity with lots of people there. you are right though, it may have contributed to your getting sick. Stress lowers our immune systems. and our bodies don't know the difference between good stress and bad stress. so being around large crowds can be a good stress - fun, but need to be a little more aware and cautious of what is going on around us. i almost always get sick around xmas holidays and right after my son visits me. both are alot of 'good stress' for me. 

just relaxing and feeling good about yourself can go a long way to reboost your immune system.

and good luck with the interview !!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks Ed!  That makes me feel all warm and good inside. 

I kinda figured that going to the concert wouldn't help, but it was actually quite boring.  I wasn't bouncing around or anything.  There were too many adults there who were "crowd control".  The first sign of a "mosh" pit or any excited behavior they came over and split the group up.  They even had the POLICE there.  Note to self:  Never go to a punk concert held at a school.

Hey Ed... how come there has been so many problems with the forum lately?  It seems everytime I try to connect the server is down.  This is odd.  I hope they rectify the problem soon.

Well that does it for me tonight.  I have a big day tommarow. 
Good night all!


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

Rick, you must really be sick to be going to bed around 7:30 p.m.. 

 The problem on Friday night was with our server I believe.  Tonight the site was switched to a new server.  Now that it is back up it is much faster.  I would say it was worth the wait.  I guess the bigger changes are still coming.  

I guess a punk concert at school would be a bit constrained.  Of course if it was really good music, then that would be more annoying than boring.  I think that is the problem I have with a lot of punk music.  It is more just a sound track to the activity that goes on than it is music just worth listening to.   that is not to say that all punk music is like that, but it really is what separates the good from the mediocre from the bad. At least in my opinion.  

Hope you're feeling better.  Be good to yourself  and good luck on your job  interview.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 10, 2002)

I guess that the reason the forum was down was because they were giving the place a face lift.  Personally it looked better with what we had.

Yea, I spent most of yesterday in bed.  Only coming out to post. I am really considering calling this guy up and telling him I cant make it today.  I can barely speak.  I have been wearing sweat pants and a baggy t-shirt for about 24 hours.  I need a bath. 

I agree with you on the punk issue.  The music wasn't even that good.  Not that everyone thinks that "good" punk is good anyways.  "They just bounce around and scream!"  It would have better if the mood was a little more lively.

Hey, by the way.  Where's Jerry?  You would think he would come and talk to us.  I miss his opinions.   Ahh well,  I guess he will eventually show himself again.

That's all for now.
Have a good one!


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

sounds like you are dressed right for being sick and relaxing. if you didn't go to the interview, then hopefully you didn't take a bath either. that way it will feel so great when you finally do. and you will think you are all better and get all sorts of good enery which will help you heal and then you really will be all better. at least that's how i do it.

considering that i was in my early to mid 20's when people first started mohing and slam dancing, i am a bit surprised it has lasted this long and become so popular. It never did much for me but give me a headache and some bruises. I would much rather dance (very seductively) with a woman than bounce around like i am the only thing in the world. rock and roll was always about sex. i don't see how anyone could even feel sexual listening to some of the more bombastic 'bounce' music. sure, raging hormones need an outlet, but jarring your brains loose from your skull doesn't seem like a fun answer. 

just my old fart opinion 

have as good a monday as you can


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 12, 2002)

Well, I guess this is going to drag out as long as possible.  As you might have guessed, I am not in school today.  (hi jerry )  Called in sick.  The best part... I didn't have a choice, my mom said I wasn't going today.  Who's gonna argue, right?  Ahh well, this will give me a chance to get some well needed beauty sleep.

I guess when you are with your friends and having a good time, slamming into people and going nuts doesn't sound so bad.  Even if they dont let you mosh they could have let some people crowd surf.  That would have been pretty fun. 

Here's to me, here's to you
and if we are ever to disagree
piss on you, and here's to me! 

Have a good one!


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

sorry to hear you are staying sick . good for mom for making you take care of yourself!!  so hopefully you will lay in bed and get better and stay home from school one more day than you think you should so that you don't just relapse.

so what is crowd surfing? that is a new term i have never heard. it sounds like what i used to do at concerts - just wander all over the place and never sit in my seat. 

so where did the disagree thing come from? i don't think i did anything to warrent that did i? and so what if we disagree on something? i hardly expect us to agree on everything. hell, i'm impressed we agree on as many things as we do. differences can be good.

besides, you don't want to get into a pissing match with someone who can drink more and hold it longer than you can 

get better soon!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

*rick walks into the room. he notices the answering machine light is blinking. he walks over and checks who has called. his eyes light up as he hears, "Kirtland Hills Country Club".  he finishes listening to the message. he walks over, picks up a chair, and heaves it through a window.*

I hate when people give you false impressions and then dont have the decentcy to tell you other wise right to your face.  As you may have guessed, I did not get the job.  Piss on them.  If they dont think I am good enough, I will go somewhere where I am apprecitated.

In refrence to the piss on you thing Ed:
-I meant no disrespect.  Thats just a little saying that my dad likes to say.  It more suited for raising glasses and saying cheers.

Crowd surfing:
the act of jumping off a stage and letting other people carry your body over their heads any direction they please.  Its very fun. Not for the bigger boned people.

POOF!  HE HAS BEEN HEALED!   Back to fighting form once again!


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

oooh, careful with the window. not a good thing to be without in oHIo in the winter 

sorry you didn't get the job. I usually ask if i got the job at the end of the interview. it helps avoid some of the anxiety of waiting and gives you a chance to inquire about any reservations they might have, then giving you an opportunity to overcome them. Some people have told me it takes a lot of balls to do that. If that is so then i figure you should be able to handle it 

ok, glad we cleared up the potential misunderstanding of the disagreement saying. I had a best friend in oHIo who was fond of saying that too (his version was a little more profane). 

thanks for the definition of crowd surfing. i guess i can see why a school with all their liability issues would not allow that. people have been seriously injured attempting this. i can also understand how it would be fun. 

glad you are healed. and i am sure you will find someplace that will appreciate you. just keep trying and it will happen. and hopefully next time you won't be sick during the interview. these days employers often have a tendency to misinterpret that as drug abuse or a sign you will miss work more than others. employers would rather be safe than sorry. so instead they hire the idiot they know will do everything they tell them to. so what if he doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

About the job:
He said he would call me on tuesday, (which he lied about because he called TODAY. Last time I checked, today was not tuesday. ) and tell me if I had got the job or not.  He was nice, friendly, he seemed to like everything I said.  We were joking around have a grand 'ole time.  I could do every manual thing he said I would need to know how to do.  I even golf, so I know the importance of having a nice course.  Ahh well, can we say "car bomb".  

Yeah... anyways... yeah. 

Oh just saw the comment about being sick during the interview.  I was actually feeling much better during the interview.  So I dont consider that to be a factor in why I was rejected, denied, thrown out into the cold, forgot, pushed aside like yesterday's newspaper,..... and so on and so forth. 

Gee... today is a good day to be alive.... or whatever.   Who who silly willy!


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

so i saw where RacerX is broknhartd. i couldn't figure out what he would be doing in one of your threads the way you guys got mad at him. sounds like you took it pretty well, rick. What about you Jerry, are you able to see his point and take it in stride?

Rick, i hate those kind of interviews where they make it seem like you are hired and then slam you. I am afraid that this might be happening to my sister in NY. only they are taking forever to tell her anything (over a month now and they won't say yes or no). 

so my 'soon to be 13 yo' son will be flying out from columbus to come visit me in 2 weeks. i bought the ticket today. He wants to take his bicycle apart and bring it out with him in his duffle bag. He is planing on getting a new bike with his bday money (a week from today) and he doesn't really like the one he has out here.  of course i got the one he has here because he complained about the previous one being too samll for him. I kept telling him the samll one would be better for tricks but he insisted so i broke down. now he tells me he wants the old small one and says "why did you listen to me?" Either of you guys ever do anything like that?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

I feel sorry for anyone who has to go through that interview thingy.  Thats all I gotta say.

Did we do anything like that?  Well, not with bikes, I can say that much.  I have done some complaining in my life.  Music is a big thing with my parents.  Not that this is anything what you are going through but...  My parents are against all that "bad" music.  Anything with those "Parental Advisory" stickers on them = evil.  My mom used to sit down and read the lyrics to make sure they didnt comtain any, secret messages.  I hardly listen to music because of the lyrics.  The fast beats and gutiars going is enough for me.  I used to yell at them for being so "anal" about it.  They would say that they corrupt your thoughts.  Whatever.

So if that has anything to do with anything.  There it is.  Thats what most agruements with my parents are about.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

By the way:
I didnt think RacerX was into all this false identity, faking everyone out crap.  It took me by surprise that a... um... highly respected.... HA*cough*..... member of the macosx community would go to such lows as to decieve the rest of us.


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

well first, i really meant have you ever had a time occur when you later wished you had listened to your parents? that they turned out not to be so stupid after all? 

actually i did go thru the parental guidance thing with music for my son for awhile. which was sorta hypocritical considering that my first record was the Rolling Stones with "Let's Spend the Night Together" when i was about 10 or 11. But recently we have relaxed on that and let him get what he wants. I would have stopped enforcing that in another week anyway when he turns 13. If your parents were still enforceing music censorship after you got in high school then i would have to say i agree with you on their being a bit anal about it (not to mention just a little uptight). You've got to start learning to think for yourself at some point.

as for RacerX, sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. remember that you pulled that trick not so long ago. i think he just gave you a small taste of your own medicine. and i think it was for good reasons with both of you. at least the way he explained his reasons in the other thread. seems like he is really just trying to help you develop more self awareness - something i was doing when we first started our conversations. I see no reason to see either of you in any lesser light because of the masquerading. You have turned out to be a very ok guy. both you and Jerry are nice guys when you want to be. I think finding reasons to want to be has been good for you. I know i enjoy your online company now, wheras before i was pretty agitated by you. But your masquerading did give you a chance to show another side of yourself.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, people in glass houses should not throw stones.  Got it!

Ohhhhh, so thats what you wanted to know. Gotcha!
Nope, I have always been right and when I have disagreed with them, they have always been wrong.    Except for when they preach about... procrastinating... yeah, thats it.  For I am a lazy individual, and I have not learned yet about using my time wisely.  Unless its my time on the computer.  I am a multi-tasker. 

Being able to pin-point a exact time in which this occurs is beyond my at this moment in time.

Woo woo woo hoo!  Come on yankee sing that song, doo dah doo dah!  Oh happy day!  Im having a good one.  Keep it real!

Have a good one!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 17, 2002)

Ed? Not to be off topic... if there was one.... but, what has gotten into Racerx and Admiral again?  They are really pissing me off.  Last time I checked I had avoided them where at all possible and haven't spoke to them in a while.  Except for the whole Brokenhartd thing,  that was just weird.

I dont appretiate having rude guests on the "show".


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

well, as you might notice from my not posting for 3 days, i have been rather out of it. work on the yard is coming along great though. But the last 2 nights my arms have been so sore i could hardly type. Today we have rain so at least for the moment there is no work to be done. but this will also keep the ground moist and make my digging a little easier. it was starting to get hard (the ground and the digging )  I am definitly getting stronger from this work. Yesterday i was able to lift one end of the hot tub/pond and drain some of the water out of it. i could barely get it off the ground a month ago.

i wouldn't exactly call Admiral and RacerX rude from what i just read. RacerX is just trying to help and that part probably gets misunderstood. I have to agree that perhaps he has exagerated some things, particularly about you. i now know you to be a nice guy overall.  as for his criticism of you as not being a real friend to Jerry, i think the best thing you got out of that was Jerry's loyal defense of you. seems like real friends to me. I have had a few friends that we probably would have acted just like you two if computers and the net had been around at the time. We certainly spent enough time joking and calling each other names in real life. But it was _because_ we were friends that we could do that. Let anyone else threaten either of us and then we were solid.

Would you like me to step in and try to moderate? keep in mind that would mean pointing out the things wrong with your position as well as theirs. I have said before that i think you should be allowed to carry on your silliness in your own threads if that is what you want.

Happy St. Patty's Day !!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 17, 2002)

Welcome back Ed!

I hope that your arms are feeling better today.  A lot o exercise is good for you.  I used to be a member of a gym, but that fell apart when I had to rely on my dad to take me there.  He stopped going so naturally I couldn't go anymore.

The only real problem that I have with the two of those guys is that, I dont really appretiate them coming in and saying I must not be good friend.  I like to think I am, and I try to be.  I dont really believe a whole lot they say, since they obviously dont know me worth crap.

I would hate to get you involved with this Ed.  Hopefully this will very soon blow over.  I dont know why they feel they need to blow off so much steam at either me or Jerry.  So, I wont ask you until this really gets out of hand.  Which I doubt it will.  Hopefully I can change the subject enough and they will kindly go away.

You know what?  I totally forgot about St. Pat's day.  I didnt even watch the parade.  Tisk Tisk, and I even have quite a bit of Irish in me.

I could use one excuse for my forgetfulness.  We picked up our dog yesterday.  Buffy, is her name.  We aren't quite sure what she is yet, but hopefully the vet will be able to tell us when we take her in Monday.  She has already shit in the kitchen, which wasnt so bad because the floor is....um....linolium?  She cried all night in the cage and aparently that kept my folks up.  She is about 1-2 years old.  She is supposed to be "crate" trained.  She was a stray and she doesnt like to be picked up.  The shelter said that was probably because of mis-treatment of her previous owners.  You can pet her anywhere and she will practactlly lay around and not care about anything all day.  I will try to find the picture I have and post it for you all to see, that is if you havent seen her already, I cant remember.

Well that about all I can remeber for now.  Im getting a headache from this damn screen.  Talk to you later.


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

> I would hate to get you involved with this Ed. Hopefully this will very soon blow over. I dont know why they feel they need to blow off so much steam at either me or Jerry. So, I wont ask you until this really gets out of hand. Which I doubt it will.



I'm impressed. That reply shows a lot of maturity and self responsibilty. not to mention a certain amount of friendship and loyalty to me.  

I certainly hope you guys get it all worked out.  I see no reason you shouldn't. 

Congratulations on getting Buffy!! She sounds like a wonderful dog and you did a wonderful thing by giving her another chance. I am sure it will take her a little while to adjust to her new surroundings but with some good attention and care, she should be normal in no time. Dogs (and cats) that have been abused are going to take a little longer to earn their full trust, but once you do they are wonderful pets usually. One of our cats was probably abused before we got him thru a rescue worker. He used to run and hide when ever anybody came in the house. He also would not let anyone hold him nor would he sit on your lap. After about a year he started to learn who we trusted and would come out and be in the room with our friends around. About the second year he startedletting strangers pet him. Now he lets me hold him and sits on my lap. He also does this cool thing where he sits on the arm of my La-z-boy and puts his front paws on my arm - just like he was petting or holding me. I just love it when he does this. It is such a long way from his scardy cat days 

My arms are feeling better even though i ended up going out and working about 3-4 hours after the rain stopped while the dirt was good and moist/loose. I finished my terrace, finished digging the top half of the pond hole and cleared away part of my old compost heap. Tomorrow i will plant and do more easy stuff for a day unless i get inspired to dig for some reason. 

so where's Jerry? doesn't he like me anymore?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Buffy is really great!  My mom did most of the research on her.  She should be perfect, for us, in everyway.  She will sit on your lap and let you pet her for hours.  She is very playful and she lkes to run around a lot.  I just hope that she gets out of this crying stage rather quickly. I feel so bad when I hear her whinning at 12:00 at night, and there is nothing I can do.   Oh well.

I hope that you finsh all this lawn work soon.  You shouldn't be doing all this manual labor ... at your age .

Jerry is around.  I think he is busy, but with what I dont know. Ill remind him to post today.  I need his help with the little agruement.

Talk to you later.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Here is the picture.  I know it says honey_papllion, just ignore it.  I am too lazy to fix it.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

hey, i was afraid you had been kicked out. glad to see admin was just making a point about your last escapades ( i guess).  at anyrate, try posting the pic in jpg or gif format. your bitmap came out as a php which is a pain to deal with.  i still want to see her.

this manual labor seems to be agreeing with me lately.  I think Jerry & you were right before about how much good it can do you. 

i am getting ready to head out and do today's work after i finish my coffee.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, i was afraid you had been kicked out. glad to see admin was just making a point about your last escapades ( i guess).*



   Ed... he is kicked off again.  AGAIN!  we are not sure what he did this second time.


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

well, i'm sorry to hear this. Rick you can write me at spruiell@pacbell.net if you would like. i would be glad to keep our conversation going if you would like.

Thanks for letting me know Jerry. so what has been going on with you? long time no hear from you here.

maybe you have seen where i finally finished my big digging project. i threw the first layer of small rocks down into the hole today. (to help drainage from overflow from the pond). I hope to have the pond in and filled with a functioning waterfall by next monday at the latest.

oh and just a little humor (?) - when my GF came out and made a joke about the neighbors thinking i was digging a hole to bury somebody in, i told her i felt like i was "digging my own grave"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 21, 2002)

"long time no hear from you here".

   yeah... and it will be a really long time again.  I am sick of this shit.  If Rick cannot be here, I do not want to be part of it.  It has been nice chating with you Ed.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lessthanmighty!

I was just starting to feel like I was not longer the newbie here, but somehow you already have more posts than me.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Hi Lessthanmighty!
> 
> I was just starting to feel like I was not longer the newbie here, but somehow you already have more posts than me.
> ...



 well... you will have more soon... because the admin kicked him off AGAIN.


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

and now Admin has let him back on again.

Welcome back Rick !!  
this has always been the place and it might as well be again. New members should get a kick out of this thread

I was just thinking to myself today as i was laying cobblestones that i still need to answer your email. I have been a very bad friend for not getting back to you. I was going to make the effort to do that tonite but then here you showed back up. 

I will still go back and read it and make any relevant replies here and send you an email also if there is anything i think ought to stay private.

so you took buffy to the vets. I hope it was just an ordinary checkup or shots kind of thing.

yes the yard thing is a lot of work right now but the end is getting closer.  See my latest posts in the bar for details. also i did some before and during pics earlier. if you haven't seen them i will repost the link here so you can check it all out. My son is here this week from Ohio and he has been helping me a couple of hours a day so that has really helped me get more done.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Rick is back... does he know that?  He will be so happy, iThink.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Ed!

I have been on this site everyday since I have been kicked off.  So I have seen pretty much everything.

Buffy pukes almost every morning.  That is why we went to the vets.  We want to know why.  All he did was give her a shot and some pills.  He took an x-ray, but that didnt show a thing.  My mom is getting really sick of the vomit, so we are considering getting rid of her.  But if we do that I know it will be a long time before we have another dog. 

Now I must get back to sitting at home doing nothing for another day.  What a waste of a spring break.  I thought these we supposed to be fun.  Oh well, back to job hunting I guess.  Which is another waste of my time, but I cant take my mom bitching anymore.

Have a good one!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

whoo whoo whoo whoo.  rick is back.  yyyeeeeaaaaaa!

We are not the post crazy idiots anymore rick. !  Xoot and  Macguy17 are. they will be the next people to be kicked off.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 4, 2002)

I knew it, I knew it from day one that xoot would not be good.  I mean really... who posts more that... what was it 10 times?... on there first day.  Anyways he is the reason I was kicked off in the first place.  I believe I said, "F**K You!" to him.  Yes, that was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, i'm sorry about that Lessthanmighty


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

Will this thread ever die?  A lot of bad things have been said in this thread.  Is this the infamous thread that got rick kicked off (a 2nd time) ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

Jerry, what are you talking about?  This is the thread where we had so many intersting conversations with Ed.  I hope this thread doesn't die, and that Ed comes back and says hello.  We need to finish where we left off.

Where we left off:
Buffy is gone!   She was returned yesterday to the lady we bought her from.  She runs a dog rescue-ing shelter, so she will try to find her a better home.  The reason she was returned was that she has puked on the carpet, in the living room every other morning.  Shots and pills did nothing to help her, and my mom doesnt have the time or the money to spend to figure out what is wrong with her.  So, alas, I will miss you Buffy!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 5, 2002)

Bye Bye buffy.

  oh yeah... Kaylee's mom gave me a big ass XP book for you to look at.  It does has the permission crap in it.  So now you can keep all your nrop hidden. (unless randy finds your password).  And... in the XP book, it says you should not normally be logged in as admin.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

"...as an Admin....."

Maybe that is why it f**ked up last night.  I was getting worried, the damn thing took like 20 minutes to boot up, and it had to have the cd in.  Grrrrrr.

My dad doesnt have the time to screw around with the thing.  Last night he was throwing disks around because he couldnt get the printer to work.  All he had to do was put in the drivers, but noooo.  What a dumb ass.  If it wasnt for me we wouldnt have a computer.

Job hunting today!  Got to get more applications, but it is snowing, no raining, no sleeting!  Ahh crap who cares, its nasty outside!  I dont want to go!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 5, 2002)

did you get drivers for your new "big ass" printer?  if not... I bet Mrs. B. could find them on a tech site she gets free access to.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, I had them.  My dad made a mess of the "computer area", so he couldnt find the freaking thing.  I have to go through all of this crap.  I cant find ANYTHING!


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

Sorry, i have just been really busy lately with the yard. Once you order the materials for doing this stuff, you kinda need to do it right away. Who knows, i may even have our driveway cleared off of materials by next week. I managed to get down to just the sand pile tonight. which reminds me, i forgot to wet it down tonight. Hopefully we won't have high winds tonight.

Rick - sorry to hear about Buffy. Are you going to get another dog or is your mom kinda sour on the idea at this point? also sounds like your dad is like most people my age - knows how to use a computer but not much more. which is not to say that there aren't plenty of people ou age that know more, we are just a little harder to find. of course i would be really lost on a pc as i have only owned macs since about 1984.

Jerry - this is a good thread. I don't think anything genuinely malicious was ever said by anyone in this thread. It had some rough moments along the way, but it turned out good. and it will continue to stay that way as long as rick is back.

for complete details of why i have been extra busy the last two days, stop by the bar.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey Rick... I was wrong... your new avatar is kind of bad.  It does not loop!  I think you need to find another one.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

It will probably be a while until we have another dog in the house.  Buffy can never be replaced, what they say is true, you become attached to your pets very quickly.  Trying to find a happy medium between what my brother and me want in a dog, and what my mom wants in a dog is hard to do.  I will keep looking a let you know how it goes.

This computer crap just gets worse everyday.  Jerry! Did Ken ever have troubles booting his up?  This thing is taking forever.  My dad doesnt have the patience to figure out anything when it comes to the computer.  He will finally resort to throwing disks across the room and swearing as he stomps down the stairs.  He needs to learn self control. 

There!  My avatar is changed.  I personally like sonic.  He looks like he is running!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

XP... what happened to that 20 sec boot-up ken was talking about?  damn windows.  Is XP better than windows Me ?


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

yea, i like Sonic too. He is the best avatar you have had. i still think you should create one of your own - an original. you are an original character after all but you should at least change the 'digging my own grave' as it makes no sense anymore. maybe it should say 'back from the dead - again' (he he)

i hope you get another dog before too long. my advice is to let your mom have the most say in getting one. like let her pick the size and breed and that, but then you make sure you get one that likes you and is lovable. (unless she wants a chihuaha, in which case fight for your cause to get a real dog!!)

as for your dad and lack of self control - sounds like pretty poor behaviour for a grown man. proof once more that growing up doesn't neccessarily make you smarter. might also explain why you have a bit of a problem with it at times. at least you are learning better at the age you are supposed to start learning that 

hey Jerry, i say your realization of what all your crazy posting was like for others. that was pretty big of you to admit that and to apologize so sincerely. i was genuinely impressed.  xoot and some of his new buds are certainly going overboard with their meaningless postings. I would guess if the cus thread were still active, they would be getting carried away like you guys did and they would be gone soon. as it is, they are just being stupid. unfortunaly, that isn't a crime


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 7, 2002)

Skateboarding is not a crime!



ooooops. I did it again.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> ooooops. I did it again. *



No problem, Britney...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Is XP better than windows Me ? *



yes... totally less buggy than ME

and if skateboarding isn't a crime, why do i see all these signs! (skateboarding is awesome... don't think i hate it... look at the bottom of the pic to see what happens if you are skateboaring...)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 7, 2002)

Do you have a digital camera?  you lucky little...


"Skateboards will be impounded" AHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHA. that is funny.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

i don't have a digital camera... i have a "Digital Video Camera Recoder" that takes VIDEO and PICTURES!

thanks dad!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

if only i had a digital... i would take so many pix... photoshop begs me for fresh images to work with....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i don't have a digital camera... i have a "Digital Video Camera Recoder" that takes VIDEO and PICTURES!
> 
> thanks dad!  *



how much did that cost?  what brand is it?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

poptarts says primus is a good band... listen to such hit songs as "here come the bastards"  "my name is mud"  and "american life"


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 7, 2002)

XP, what a waste of twenty bucks.   Never mind, the problem may lie in that we installed over ME.  That sucked so bad it might still be causing problems.  Time to format the ole hard drive.

I want a digital camcorder.  Jerry, post that vidoe we have.  I enjoyed myself soo much with that little camera, and I was only using it for like 10 minutes.

Primus?  Ahhh, I could take em or leave em.  Not that great.  Try... "Whats the dilio" by Mest.

Why cant I stay up until whenever I want? Who has bed times anymore.  Toodeles!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

but...but... here come the bastards?


----------



## edX (Apr 8, 2002)

we have a whole little park right on the middle school grounds just for skating. it has ramps and jumps and rails for grinding. I have even gone out on it a couple of times using my old style four wheel skates. I take my son there most times he visits. this time we never made it between my yard work and his wanting to play with his friends. this was the first time his break and the kids out here's break have been the same week.

rick - i empathize with your bedtime situation but from a parent's point of view, i understand it. People get really grumpy and irritable when they aren't getting enough sleep and teens need lots of sleep but never want to take the time to do it. Best solution is to set a schedule and stick with it. actually, most people are healthier and happier when they have a regular sleep schedule. which explains why i used to get sick so easily and so often


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Time to format the ole hard drive.*




remember rick... do not reformat too many times... or you frick up your HD.  AT least that is what Ken said.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

No, I was sticking to my schedule.  10 o'clock.  Thats it!  Just because we start school again doesnt mean I need more sleep.  Besides I sleep more at school than at home.

Well, if my dad want to format it... go ahead.  Its not mine.  Its his.  He will go out and buy a new one eventually.   How come we doubt Ken all the time, and he ends up being right?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *How come we doubt Ken all the time, and he ends up being right? *



Because the kid is stupid.  But he does know a lot about his wintels. well... his winAMDs. whatever. he is a pc hardware geek.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

GEEK!  HA HA!

Awwww.... how mean.  Im sorry, but that kid needs to get some friends.  He will remain a loner his whole life. Thats what happens when the machine wins.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah... he does need more friends.  *always*  asking me HTML questions... why doesnt he just learn it himself? And then after i help him... he insults me and my Macintosh.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes... he is an idiot.  Converstation terminated!

Golf!  He we come... the champs... this will be the second year in a row that we beat the rest of those puny weaklings.  Muuhhaahaha!  DIE!

The sad thing is that we will only get those gay t-shirts...again.  I want a trophy.  A big one!  Something I can show off. Those t-shirts not even say what I one at. Grrrr.... I know, lets make our own!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

we do not need it to say Golf Champs. we are the champs at *all*  the sports. ja ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes... all champs... we are the masters of disaster!  I dare anyone to take us on.... just a long as they can wait for my blisters to heal.

Dum dee dum... where is Ed.  I miss him.  Here we are again talking to ourselves.


----------



## edX (Apr 11, 2002)

sorry, didn't mean to leave you hanging, but all of a sudden you had lots of company on here and i had very little new to say. If you really want to know what yardwork i have been doing for the past 2 days then read my congrats thread. otherwise i am pretty much at a loss for what to talk about right now - feeling tired doesn't help that much. 

So what is the weather like in oHIo? i hear it has been changing a lot. We have had rain, then sunshine, then rain, then... It has been more like ohio - you know, if you don't like the weather, stick around an hour, it will change 

well, i'm gonna go. i am going to try and be in bed by 12:30. I need to get back on a better sleep schedule myself


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> PS.: Herve for president! *




Herve for prime-minister in Belgium! (but not when he's Filip de Winter.)



senne.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Herve for prime-minister in Belgium! (but not when he's Filip de Winter.)
> *



  if Herve can be prez of Belgium... I want to be be prez of Finland.  It is nice and cold there. Can I can I please please please?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

Who would want to be prez... of any country.  Too much work... and there is always some one who wants to kill you.

Yeah Ed... I read the congrats thread... no need to discuss that.  But dont you do anything else... sounds kinda boring.

The weather... is good for right now... low 70's... dry for the most part.  Good golfing weather.  Even though I have blisters on my hands from going to the driving range 2 days in a row. ARGH!  Kill me now!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Who would want to be prez... of any country.  Too much work... and there is always some one who wants to kill you.
> 
> Even though I have blisters on my hands from going to the driving range 2 days in a row. ARGH!  Kill me now! *



people always trying to kill prez... no one would try to kill me. I would be a cool prez .  

GOLF:  yeah... I hope our hands are OK by tomarrow.  We must beat Pat and whatever his name is !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

Jason!  Jason was his name... I guess we should brag too much.  We only did beat them by one stroke!

No... someone would want to kill you.  Especially once you would be able to take down Microsoft.  Then Apple would be the supreme ruler of the universe... but wait, that might be a bad thing.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> No... someone would want to kill you.  Especially once you would be able to take down Microsoft.  Then Apple would be the supreme ruler of the universe... but wait, that might be a bad thing. *



why would that be bad?  World peace for all... if the evil business men stay out.  Steve Jobs for leader of the world.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

What about Apple having to produce mass quantities?  Their product might start to suck it up big time.  That could be very bad.  SO THERE!  *psh*


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

rick - speaking of competition, you are beating me at fantasy baseball so far this week. I beat Ulrik last week, but you are about 22 points ahead of me. the worst part is that if Nomo had not beaten my Giants so soundly the other day, i would be ahead   

as for my yardwork, i know it sounds boring, but i am really enjoying it. It really is an artistic endeavor to me and one that requires research and knowledge. so it stimulates my mind and gives me some good physical activity (something else i have been lacking since going to grad school). At OSU, i would walk over a mile a day just to go back and forth to class from my car. probably 2 miles when you add in going from class to class. At grad school i walk about 60 feet to the door from my car. plus now i don't go to school very often so all i do is sit here and work at the computer. While i am sore at the end of many days, i feel better overall. 

so you guys seem to be getting your acceptance back. i notice that more folks are showing up and hanging out at 'the show'


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _so you guys seem to be getting your acceptance back. i notice that more folks are showing up and hanging out at 'the show' [/B]_


_


  Maybe people are being nice to us because there are new trouble makers on the forum.  ?  Or maybe they finally see how funny we are   <---- rolleyes_


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 12, 2002)

Really... I am beating you?  That is funny because I havent even been to that page since I signed up about a month ago.  Talk about being lucky I guess.

Acceptance, sure I guess we are.  It just the rest of the forum to realize how cool we really are.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 13, 2002)

post game Golf report:  It started raining half way through... but Rick and I  kept playing through the horrible wind and lightning.  I think rick beat me by 4 strokes.  Overall, not a bad first day back.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 14, 2002)

No it wasnt!  Except for my hand bleeding through the band-aid and my glove, it was pretty good.  Next week we will kick the crap out of those poop faces.

Wow!  Went to a party today.  Kinda fun.  Too many flipping people!  Not... enough... air.   And I didnt get to talk to the birthday girl hardly.  Im going to have to eventually... if I ever want to ask her out.  Eh, Jerry?

It has rained all weekend.  It doesnt look like it is going to stop either. Grrrrr...  As soon as my hand heals, back to the driving range we go.  With my new clubs that I will be recieving shortly.

14 days... I think.  I have a b-day coming up on the first.  Yeah, 17 yrs old.   What does that get me?  Nothing.  Crap.

Hope your day is going as well as mine is.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 14, 2002)

My B-day is coming too. I think I will be getting the LiveMotion2.0/GoLive 6.0 bundle as a gift from my parents.  Maybe I should just ask for money and put it in the bank.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 14, 2002)

Money?  I need money... you need money.... we need a job!  Im down to like 10 bucks... after thats gone, I wont have any money to put gas in my car to take me out and spend money I dont have.  Every damn day my mom tells me to find a job.

I NEED SOMETHING TO DO!  GOOD LORD GRANT ME THE STRENGTH TO KEEP GOING!

im going to fall asleep sitting here... bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored .... you get the idea.


----------



## edX (Apr 14, 2002)

well, while you are being bored Rick you should go check out your macosx.com baseball team. remember you have to check in at least once every 2 weeks once the season starts to have your winning count. and you are looking like a good bet to win. you scored the second most points this week as you soundly kicked my butt  

gee guys golf is supposed to be frustrating (i think ), but it is not supposed to be a dangerous game. of course my friend that i hit in the head with a club and myself when i got hit in the head by somebody's shot to the green might offer more proof otherwise. then there was the day some of my friends decided to have a contest to hit balls over a house along the side of the course. the game ended when one of them broke a window. we were met at the clubhouse by one angry homeowner 

"get a haircut and get a real job"
- George Thouroghgood

(one of my theme songs )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

We should go to the driving range again this week Rick.  We need it!  And I will only get a small bag of golf balls.   But you know what?  we will not win this year.  Chapman and his a-hole friends will cheat their asses off.  We saw them... they sucked BAD. but i heard their names today.  They cheated, I know it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 15, 2002)

Baseball... thats funny.  I havent been to that page in a while... actually I have not looked at the page but once since the whole thing started.  But if I win, ha!  I guess I better start paying attention.

Golf: yes, to the driving range we shall go.  Who says we cant cheat?  I know its unfair, but we have to fight fire with fire!

Golf has never injured me.  Im invincible... but not from my mommies groundings.  Even though she has not said it yet, I will not have permission to drive my car for another 9 weeks. Grrrrrr.  One flipping "C".  crap crap crap crap crap.....


----------



## edX (Apr 16, 2002)

bummer rick. not having car priveliges is the worst!! Your parents are even more strict about grades than mine were. i pretty much always had a B average in high school because i got enough A's to even the C's out. Staying focused on everything was always tough for me at that age.

so Jerry, are you going to start driving rick around?

well, if you look at all the posting i have done tonight, you can see what 2 days with no physical labor has done. i feel much more mentally alert and outgoing. i think i need to work at finding a good balance between my activities. 

ok, i did have some labor today. My GF's son and i ripped out a set of kitchen cabinets. but he did most of the really heavy lifting and hard work. He goes to the gym regularly and is much stronger than i am. Luckily we are friends now. He didn't like me very much when he was in high school. if he had been that strong then, i probably would have got my ass whooped as he was prone to outburts and violence against furniture.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so Jerry, are you going to start driving rick around?
> *




  I guess I have to, but that is ok. I do not mind at all.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *-you only have one more day until they leave for Virginia Beach.
> 
> --Got it?  Good!  We will win, even if we have to out cheat the cheaters! *



- I do not want her to go.  On wednesday, I am going home with her... so I can be with her all day. awwwww 

-- I do not have a problem with cheating them.  But all I really care about is getting a discount on golf.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *First of all... dont make me puke.  Second... You need some anit-Kaylee time.  Its not good for you to see her everyday.    I am soo wise!
> 
> I dont know how to feel about this cheating thing.  If we get caught, we're f**ked.  We could warn Mr. Q about them, how bout that?  Then we could still win fairly.   Nah, that wont work.  Screw it, I beleive Im going to hit "even" on Friday. *



 Why would you feel bad?  we took a few strokes off of our scores last year!  If we tell quig dawg that... we will seem like A-holes.  maybe they are not cheating. If you hit even tomarrow... I will give you my VW.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

First of all, notice, you said MY VW.  I see you are quickly accepting the fact that you now have your own car.  Which will be a big plus for you.
Sadly now, I wont be needed anymore.  Which will suck nuts, for me anyway.

I can drive again!  Just as long as I look for a job everyday... and then eventually get one.  Whatever... I know I wont get one anytime soon.  I have like 15+ applications in, and not one has called me back.  That kinda pisses me off!

Anyways... driving range tommarow!  I have to work on my swing.  Plus I have a scab where my blister was... so now it wont hurt.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

It would be funny... if I turned in one application, and got the job   But i doubt that will happen.  I think I am screwed again this summer.


----------



## edX (Apr 17, 2002)

so Jerry, what kind of VW do you have? nice first car no matter which model. good gas mileage and readily available parts.

so now you guys can take turns driving. That is the best deal of all.

as for finding jobs - one word of advice - do not just put in an app and sit back and wait for the phone to ring. Call them back and see how things are going with your app. Employers are more interested in people who show that they really want the job than those who are just going thru the motions of putting in apps. trust me on this one. If you really want a particular job, get a bit aggressive. It is better to bug them a little bit than to let them forget about you. It is one of the tricks to make yourself stand out from the pack. 

as for the whole 'time spent with girlfriend thing', i tend to agree with Rick on this one. Spending too much time with anyone will eventually wear out a relationship. It is also best not to be seen as needy. What starts out as a communication of desire and appreciation of the other person eventually becomes either smothering or controlling of them. It is better to be the one who is pursued than the one who pursues. I learned this one the hard way. also jealousy is often seen as insecurity and/or lack of trust. These are also not good in a healthy relationship. Believe me, if a relationship really works, it doesn't need rules. No one ever really leaves because of someone else taking them away unless you are someone they want to get away from in the first place. I know i have never stayed long with someone who tried to tell me what i could or could not wear. It is important to let people make their own choices. Attempts to controll always end up leading to total lack of control in the end.

I figure this is one of those things you will ignore for now. but maybe it will stick in the back of your head for future use.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

Go Ed!

Even Kaylee was nice enough to show up in the usual spot today.  She said good-bye and wished me a good week/weekend... unlike some people I know, who dont even bother to show their face at all.   I mean for godsakes... even Mo was there!

Alternating driving would be a good idea.   There is one minor problem that will arise from that.  I have no money, and no job yet.  And I am the one who has to put gas in my Automoblie, Jerry does not.  So until I get a job, I need to get a lift from Jerry.   Sorry buddy.

Go me!  Im right!  Finally someone agrees with me! YEAH!

N-E-ways, I have to go call back some employers.  Thanks to Ed's advise... and the death grip my mom has on my balls until I get a job... I will be very, very busy with this job thing.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *-Go Ed!
> 
> --Even Kaylee was nice enough to show up in the usual spot today.  She said good-bye and wished me a good week/weekend... unlike some people I know, who dont even bother to show their face at all.
> ...



  -You just say Go Ed because he is going against me.

 -- Even kaylee was nice enough... I actually went to your locker that day to say goodbye... so F U

 --- Just because Ed agrees with you does not mean you are right.  Ed is not God... maybe he is wrong too.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 18, 2002)

Dont insult Ed!  I have never seen him be WRONG before.  Maybe you are wrong... and just too stubborn to give in to the rightness!

Driving Range!  Small sack of balls today... the big one take to long to smack around.  Are you still talking about golf... Jerry?

Kaylee gave me a high five.  She is waaaaayyyyyy cooler than her significant other... if you know wh I mean.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Kaylee gave me a high five.  She is waaaaayyyyyy cooler than her significant other... if you know wh I mean. *



  yes she is... she is too good for me.  but we have gone through this too many times.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

you're right Jerry, I could be wrong. i do not have some sort of mononpoly on truth. but this isn't about what is right or wrong or about being for or against you. it's about what will get you what you really want and need in the long run. which i am assuming is to love and to be loved in a healthy relationship. I only know as much about this as i do after having screwed up more times than i care to tell about. 

But being young is about screwing up and learning from your mistakes so perhaps you should do that. lessons are better learned that way i believe. I am just offerring an alternative way to view things when you reach the point you think maybe things could be different. and i think you could interpret Rick's and mine's disagreement with you as being more for you than against you since i think we both would just like to see things go well for you 

it's a beautiful day here. i hear you guys have had really hot weather the last few days. I shudder to think what august is going to be like in oHIo if it is so hot now


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 18, 2002)

It is pretty freakin hot up here in Ohio.  Its like 80+ degrees up in here.  Im not that sure though... I havent looked at thermometer recently.

Anywho... our females are away on a three day trip.  So we have to find some other means of entertainment.  Like golf.  Ok... end of girl discussion!   

I turned in 4 more job applications yesterday.  Two for computer game stores, one for a driving range, and the last a HHGreg.  Lets see if I get any bites this time.  I still need tto call those other places, but im geting there.

I love being in the computer lab.  Posting crap and not doing assignments.  Yeah!  Here comes the teacher... better blow this popcicle stand!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah.... it is way too hot in Ohio. My psoriasis (spelling) is killing me!  Golf.... i think it is going to rain AGAIN !


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 20, 2002)

"Just do it" --Nike


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

he he

your great aunt may be senile, but i'll bet she can spell it 

rick, i love your new avatar. you have to realize i am old enough to have played pong when it was new. I was part of the first generation of computer gamers  

i have noticed all your worries about asking this girl out rick and i am just going to give you my little word of advice on the subject. I disagree with the just do it approach with a girl you are in regular proximity to. The thing to do is establish a friendship of sorts first. not too deep of a friendship, but enough that you know she enjoys talking to you and smiles when you smile, laughs at your bad jokes, etc. - in other words, don't go from being the guy who stares at her to asking her out. Once you are friendly with her, then ask her out. and asking her to do anything counts as asking her out. it isn't what you do, it is whether she wants to do it with you. in fact, it is better to start with less exciting things and then do the real fun (and expensive) stuff. The real test will be if she wants to keep doing things with you, if she starts wanting to talk to you on the phone or with IM's, and if she lets you kiss her when you walk her to the door at the end of a date. Then you can figure that a relationship could start.

now if this were a girl you just met and were afraid you might never see again, go for it right away as you would have nothing to lose. But i think the jest of what Jerry and others is right, you need to engage her, you can't just sit back and fantasize about her. I did that with a girl in high school and then when i got to college i found out she had fantasized about me too. of course, then it was too late. she was mad because i never did anything about it.

Jerry - i hate to say it, but i liked your old avatar better. keep trying, i know you will come up with something great.


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

sounds like things are going good rick. sounds like a good time to let things develop naturally and not push on the girlfriend/boyfriend aspect. Start seeing each other and if it works you will end up being in an official relationship before you even know about it. 

so if you are up to the stage where she likes it if you bring her a rose and is going to Cedar Point, you are doing good. 

looks like you might prevail!! 

speaking of Cedar Point, some friends of my GF are planning their summer vacation to leave SF and drive to CP as their final destination. They are convinced it must be one of the best amusement parks ever. I will admit it is a good one, but i can't see driving all the way to oHIo just to ride the rides at CP


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Jerry - i hate to say it, but i liked your old avatar better. keep trying, i know you will come up with something great. *



  Why do you like the old one better?  The new one has the same stuff, with animation.


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

ok Jerry, i made a mistake. when isaw it before it was frozen on the last frame - the nummi G4 at the bottom. today i saw it in full animation and i do like it better.  

sorry for the misguided criticism.

see, i knew you could come up with something good


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 23, 2002)

OK RICK!  ask her out now!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 23, 2002)

Kaylee and Mo have been best friends since first grade.  They are *very*  close.  Fine... wait untill you think it is right.  Just don't wait too long.


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

Rick - you definitly need to get out more and to learn to socialize and be closer with more people. It is a healthy thing to do. Friends are good things to have more of.

hope things continue to go well with Mo. sounds like they are so far. best of luck. 

sorry i don't have more to say, but i am trying to get to bed soon and i have to be up at 8 am for the guy who is resurfacing our kitchen cabinets. that is turning into a long story of its own.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 25, 2002)

I am getting out more.... with Mo.  (which is short for Maureen... just making sure you dont think im gay )  She has introduced me to a lot of her friends.

Its ok Ed. When ever you have the time you can come back... im just glad that me and Jerry arent the only ones posting in here.


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

well Rick, when i first met my GF i wasn't too fond of several of her friends and even less fond of her family. The friend i dsliked the most became a very good friend after we had been together for about a year or so. I also learned to like most of the others as i got to know them and they got to know me better. her family is a different matter. after nearly 10 yrs together, we still basically tolerate each other. We havelearned to act civil around each other at best. of course, she isn't real fond of most of her family either and enjoys being 3000 miles away from them. Her family out here (cousins and aunts) are a different story. They are great and we really enjoy them. and they treat me like family. 

points of the story - keep an open mind about her friends. she obviously sees something in them so there is probably more to them than meets your eye. Of course some of them will probably turn out to be as bad as you percieve, but she needs to see that on her own. with time people and situations change. if you want to be with her, you must expect to put up with all the other epople who like her too. one of the major factors in the breakup of my marriage was that i would often 'pass' on going out with her when she was going to be with certain friends. It turned out to be more alienating of us than anything else. 

oh and congrats on 'going steady'


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey Rick... should I upload that photo of Kaylee w/out any pants?  she would kill me. ahahahha


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 26, 2002)

Go for it!  She will never know.... ahahahaha!

Anyways... no girlfriend this weekend... she has too much shat to do... same with me.


----------



## edX (Apr 27, 2002)

do you mean a wet tongue french kiss or a slow, sweet romantic one with lots of lip cuddling? I can remember the former vividly. I was 12 and didn't know what was going on but i sure liked it!! As for the later, i do not remember it, but it must have been with my 8th grade girlfriend. I do remeber the way my first 'real' girlfriend kissed and the long hours we used to spend doing so. I was 17 and she was 16.

Cherish these moments Rick, they don't last forever.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Do any fo you guys remember what your first real kiss was like...*


Yeah.

In junior high we had a school dance in the gym. The gym had these fold out bleachers that they used for basketball games. We were way up at the top where it was real dark.

In that case I think we did it more because of our friends telling us to and not because we were ready. In the end I suspect she was not any more interested in guys than I was in girls.  

I bet we'd have a great laugh about it now.

I guess we can't all have the perfect first kiss.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

I am doing my best to enjoy every moment of every day that I am with her.  I wish things like this would last forever.  As soon as we graduate high school, we will be thrown out into the real world.  Which I believe the majority of us kids arent ready for.  We will lose pretty much all of our friends and have to start from scratch.  I dont want this.  I hate change, even though I know its coming I fear it.

I wish we could be kids forever.  We would always have someone to take care of us when we are sick... or if we are in a jam and need some money.  Our family and friends will be there for us.

I have trouble making friends now.  Whats is going to be like in a few years?  I have to get all new friends.  Right now I cant imagine a day without my friends and especially my girlfriend.  Thinking about all this gets me really depressed.  I wish it could all be simpler... but sadly thats not how it works.  We all must leave the nest and learn to fly on our own eventually.

Well... thats my deep thinking today.  I have to get back to my research paper for US History, and my term paper for English.  Freaking Middle East crap.  Why do I need to write about this crap?

Weeeee... 5 hours straight on the computer! and on the internet.... wow my parents are gonna kill me!  We seriously need a second phone line up in here.

Well later gentleman!  oh Jerry... dont forget about your email.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

Ahhh... Yes!

First love............. That was great!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> 
> JERRY!  Whats with the new addition to your avatar?
> ...



  that is Hexley!  The Darwin mascot.

  we did not see it... it was sold out. So we bought tickets for sunday... which is now today, 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Thats all you have to say?  Are you joking?  Talk more retard!  Tell us about you first meaningful kiss dude.  We are all ears!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Thats all you have to say?  Are you joking?  Talk more retard!  Tell us about you first meaningful kiss dude.  We are all ears! *



  whoa there Rick... I thought you hated all the mushy girlfriend stuff I was talking about.  what happened... maybe Jerry was right? eh eh?  Mine was in the back of my Dad's truck at a movie theater.  hehe.  my car died that night and he had to pick us up at 11:30... at night!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Ahhh yes... thats right... you slipped and fell on your ass.  Didnt you?  HA HA! 

Hey when you did that crap you did it so you would make me sick and want to puke all over.  Now that you cant rub it in we can talk about this stuff.  If you dont want to you can always go away.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

i never rubbed it in!  I never said: hahahaha, I have a girlfriend you don't. ha ha ha ha ha ha.  But I know you would... because you have ego pouring out of your ass.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

That is SOOOO not true!   You wouldnt have kept telling me if you didnt know how much it annoyed me.  AND I DONT HAVE EGO POURING OUT MY ASS!  You want me to stop?  Fine!  Conversation over.  Lets move onto another topic.  You pick, "Oh wise one!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *That is SOOOO not true!   You wouldnt have kept telling me if you didnt know how much it annoyed me.  AND I DONT HAVE EGO POURING OUT MY ASS!  You want me to stop?  Fine!  Conversation over.  Lets move onto another topic.  You pick, "Oh wise one!" *



   i did not talk about it because I knew it annoyed you!  but if  out positions were switched, you would have had a great time talking about it. 

 BULL SHIT you don't have ego pouring out of your ass.

 new topic.. king shit of everything.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

What kind of topic is THAT!  What crawled up your ass!  I am not the king shit of everything.  You brought this up.  I tried to finish it, but you won't let it go!

How mature... now you leave me hanging on AIM... I think someone is having a hissy fit!


----------



## edX (Apr 28, 2002)

well,, that last little tirade of insults by you 2 seems like an appropriate lead in for my announcement of what i did yesterday - I fixed the toilet. 

i feel like a real grown man now. it is the first time i have done anything more than fix a chain in one


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

Good job Ed   I was ripping down dry wall today. that was fun. NOT!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Fixing the toliet.  How fun.   Almost as fun as the two major assignments I just got done with.  And the chores I had to do around the house.  And now... since I have now found a job (thank you) I will busy all the freaking time!


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

wow, so we all had a fun filled weekend, huh? 

seems like i have either been working on a chore or taking a nap for most of it. except for watching "Gone in 60 Seconds" which was a really good movie. It was definitly action, not one of these movies that takes an hour to give you 20 mins of something worth watching. I reccomend it.

I think i could handle ripping down drywall, i would like to learn more about installing and repairing it. Seems like another one of those good things for homeowner to know. (ok, my old lady is the homeowner but i get to act like one since i live here with her )

So Rick, what's the job? i take it you start soon.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *I think i could handle ripping down drywall, i would like to learn more about installing and repairing it. Seems like another one of those good things for homeowner to know. (ok, my old lady is the homeowner but i get to act like one since i live here with her )
> *



  It was kind of fun ripping it down   I also have too much experience putting it up!

  There is a good chance I will get a job at Heavenly Ham.  One of the guys working there now might leave... and my GF might get someone fired


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Its been a good week so far.  Except for softball practice last night. I froze my balls off.
> 
> Off I go then! *




  Your baseballs?  or man balls?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 29, 2002)

Your pretty funny there arent you?  Well laugh it up... at least I dont limit myself to only one sport!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 29, 2002)

I only go for one sport... that "indoor" sport that people are afraid to talk about


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 29, 2002)

One word:
Sick-o!

I thought you didnt talk about that stuff....eh?  HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just joking my stinkiee friend... just joking. How was Bobicks? I filled out the app last night... I will turn it in today, if I have enough gas left in my car.  Now I owe Mrs. B more money!  $25 for a ticket for Kaylee's NeXT concert.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 1, 2002)

Bobicks was fine... I guess.

I see you didnt turn in the application.  Good job idiot!  How much money do you have left? Not good, not good at all.

Well as you guys could kinda tell... today was my birthday.  yes yes.. thank you... I have say it again... because it was, I had the best birthday ever!  We went to dinner at TGIF Fridays.  Then we went to the mall... but the best part was being with my closest friends... especially my girlfriend... she made it real special.

Anyways... my parents are buying me new golf clubs for my birthday.  How great!  Now I can go to my job and hit as many balls as I want for free!  This is the life I tell you!  I have income... I have a girlfriend... I just spent almost all day with three of my closest friends.  I couldnt ask for anything more!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  Have a good one guys!  I know I am!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I see you didnt turn in the application.  Good job idiot!  How much money do you have left? Not good, not good at all.
> 
> Speaking of which... JERRY!  My renob is sooo sore I can barely walk.  Holy CRAP!  I didnt think it was possible to keep it up as long as I did last night... its not good... well it was... but it hurts like hell!
> *



  I do not need to turn in the application.  I am not sure I want to work there... you make it sound like hell.  and I got a job at Heavenly Ham.  I have about 35-40 $ left.  but after golf... (i am paying for both of us)... I will be low again... but then the paycheck will roll in... then I will buy a new daughterboard for my 7500. then I will be outa cash.

About the renob... that stuff will pass. I think I had the same problem at first.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 3, 2002)

Golf today... again... Jerry!  Why dont you just have your mom pay for golf...I know she would.

Ok... nough said about renob's.  Next topic please!

I HATE THE PEOPLE I WORK FOR!  I WANT TO KILL THEM ALL!

That felt good. If you guys had any idea about what I have to go through with my employers about the hours I work... you would feel my pain.  I bet if they could, they would try and make me skip school to work for them.  and I quote "Our million dollar buisness is more important than your little golf game."  OK!  Im sorry that you are deaf... and you couldnt hear me say that I cant work on Fridays thats not my problem... I repeated it many times so that you wouldnt schedule me for that day.  I also said I didnt want to work both weekend days...I have a serious amount of school work to do.  I dont have that much time to work.  This is supposed to be a part time job... Im not going to work 40 hours a week on a fucked up schedule just because you assholes are too lazy to hire more fucking help!

Im sorry... that was uncalled for. My apologizes... im going to go see my girlfriend now... that should life my spirits.

Have a good one guys!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

That is kinda funny.  Heavenly Ham seems very laid back   The lady that called me did not seem to care about hours.  She asked me when I could come in: I told her I had golf on Fridays, she did not care.  I said I get out of school at 2:30. "ok, why don't you try to get in some time aroud 4:00." AHHAHAHAH. And during the school week, I will only be working about 3 hours a day. SWEET!


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

wow, you guys seem to have alot going on. the jobs sound good. the girls sound good. nice.

but rick, don't let them get to you about hours and stuff. i have had a couple of employers try that crap on me. just stand up. if they are short on help, they are not likely to fire you for not meeting their desires to work more. and definitly don't go postal over it!! 

and new golf clubs sound good. 

renob, huh? that's a new one to me. never heard it called that. not wearing jeans will help. those metal zippers are killer. 

jerry, i would go for the software or hd. sounds like the hd is a bigger priority for you right now. my advice, be sure you get a firewire drive. usb is on its way out.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

renob.  just spell that backwards. boner !!! ahahahha.


I think firewire is too expensive Ed.  I was planning on getting another internal HD.  And I wanted to get more RAM and a CPU upgrade for my 7500... I want to turn it into a server.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 3, 2002)

Dont worry... I wont do anything stupid UNTIL I find another job.  Finding a job when you already have one is much easier without.  I would so like to jack them in the face... but thats ok.  Im cool.

Going to get the clubs now... not that I need them really... we did awesome today at golf... even though we fudge the scores a bit, we still did pretty good.

The girls... ::sigh:: yep, it is nice.

Renob... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Okay... im done now.

Check you guys later!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

We never fudge the scores... what are you talking about?

  Hey Ed... I am not sure what you do with your Mac, and how big of a computer guy you are, but I have a question.  Where do you buy your HDs? I need to find a cheap place so my parents can buy me one for my B-Day.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 4, 2002)

Dont lie Jerry... we dont count drops... or the five balls we tee off with and pick the one we like the best.  We cheat... on a very small scale... but we still cheat.  But who cares!  I want a free t-shirt!

Going to dinner with my folks tonight... and my sister with her family.  Its kind of a b-day thing... I dont know.  I still havent got my freaking clubs yet!  I have to wait until I get my mom in a good mood.

Well, thats all for today gents.  Have a good one, I know I am!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *--Dont lie Jerry...  ... but we still cheat.
> *



--  I don't cheat... I add strokes onto my score... I do not want them to think I am cheating.  I am that good.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

Right... whatever... you are just that good.  Ok... we believe you... dont we Ed?

WORK SUCKS!  Ok... nough said.

Life is good.  My g-friend and I are great... keeps getting better.

My grades are slipping in my Math and German class... oh well... cant do anything about it now.  Interiums are coming out soon.  Here comes the groundings.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

I thought you said your mom does not care about interims.  Whatever.  German class is too hard anyway.  But math is not a good class to be slacking off in.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

I just dont get it!  I actually studied for my tests... I GOT "F's"!!  What the hell is this?  It was really easy...or at least I thought it was.

Screw German...  my teacher is a Nazi.  One f'ed up individual... oh well.  What can you do?  Not pass the class I guess.

Im pissed now... a "C" in photography?  What is that... I get points off for dust on my pictures.... OH IM SORRY!  Maybe if the machines we use werent so crappy we could do something worth while!

Im done... this crap blows... im going to call my Madchen Freundin.


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

sorry for being incommunicado, i just haven't been keeping up lately. Preaching about defragging harddrives has been taking it out of me 

sorry i can't be of much help Jerry as i buy my HD's at a place called Fry's electronics. but i would reccomend looking at places like macmall, maczone, macconnection, etc. I get all their catalogs and they often have some great deals in them. I am sure there are other online places as well. I like to check the brands in them to know which ones are mac compatible. Dealing with mac dealers instead of pc dealers can be a good thing sometimes. If you are just looking to replace your internal drive, you should be able to find a nice 40 - 60 gb in your price range i think.

and sure, if rick believes you are that good of a golfer, then so will i 

my problem, when i played golf, was that i was so bad i couldn't even cheat enough to win. my partners were always telling me to ignore a stroke here and there and they still whomped me 

so rick, you still got blueballs?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

Ed.... I would not go with MacConnection or MacMall or any of the popular places like that.  They are WAY too expensive.  

My girlfriend is sick today, she is not at school.  Do you think buying flowers for her would be good?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 7, 2002)

We dont mind when you come to talk Ed.  So dont apologize... especially to us.

The flower thing works... I know.   Its one of the main reasons I have a girlfriend now.

Blueballs?  I dont get it... maybe im slow.

Work still sucks... this job is a rip-off.  As soon as I can use my discount on stuff there, I will but something and quit.

I got my new irons last night.... weeee!  $200.  $100 over what my mom said I could spend.  Oh well.

I want to take Maureen golfing.  It should be fun.  Its ok if your arent a good golfer Ed, it takes a while to become good.  I have been playing for 2 years now, I still suck.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

Mrs. Baker wants to try golfing this summer   She tried golfing when she had Mike inside her... but it is kind of hard to swing a club with a baby in your tummy.  
So Mr and Mrs Baker, Kaylee, Mo, You,and I  should go this summer.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 7, 2002)

Six people?  It would be great fun, awesome, amazing, but it wont happen.  Even if we did all get together we can only go in groups of 4 at the most.  We will have to divide it up.

I want to teach Mo how to swing.  That will give me a reason to be pressed up against her.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Six people?  It would be great fun, awesome, amazing, but it wont happen.  Even if we did all get together we can only go in groups of 4 at the most.  We will have to divide it up.
> 
> I want to teach Mo how to swing.  That will give me a reason to be pressed up against her. *



Mr. and Mrs. Baker can go together... then the 4 of us will go out.  Then we can swear really loud and mess around... and turn signs around.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 10, 2002)

I suppose that could work.  I dont know.  We will see.

I can't believe that sign we turned around was still like that.  They must not check those things to often.

Wow!  Ed, you should have seen Jerry at the course today.  Very sad.  Laying down in the middle of the fairway, waiting for the rest of the group to circle around.  He lost it.  But thats ok, only one more day of golf... 2 weeks from now.

DAMN!  I guess this will teach me to stay away for too long.  There are soo many new posts I haven't read.  It went all the way to the bottom of the first page.  What a time consumer.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah... I really enjoyed sitting in the middle of the fairway.  very relaxing.  I lifted my shirt up and my pants... got some sun.     


  Scramble in 2 weeks!  We will kick some ass.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

Well, this has been an interesting week already... and its only MONDAY!

My girlfriend got in a car incident this morning.  Not fun, she is freaking out.  

Cedar Point this Saturday.  She is threating not to go, as a punishment for "her stupidity".  I think not!   Whatever, but if it rains that day, I will cry.

The weather has been really shitty this weekend, and today.  It has rained quite a bit. At least I got golf in there on Friday.

Thats enough for me dude.  Catcha on the flip side.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Cedar Point this Saturday.  She is threating not to go, as a punishment for "her stupidity".  I think not!  Over reacting.  Whatever, but if it rains that day, I will cry.
> *



  She better go !  Tickets are not cheap.  And if she does not go, you will not want to go.  (being third wheel sucks).  And if you do not go... I will never make it there, since you are the navigator and I am stupid.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

Thats right!  You couldnt find your ass with both hands!  AhhAhAhAA! 
 I couldnt leave my baby.  I wouldnt go.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I wouldnt go. *



  I would still go... she does need to chill out about the car thing.  it was not her fault.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

She is chillin... she took the day off from school today to chill. She needed to catch up on somethings, and to practice for her Orchestra Audition.

No work again tonight, and its still pretty nasty outside.  NUTS!

Hey... where is Ed?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

You know what LTM?  When you stare at your avatar for a long time... it seems to s l o w d o w n.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

Well... ok... thats nice to know... I guess... right... now then.  Well if you stare at your avatar for a long time it get me horny. 















Just kidding guys!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Well... ok... thats nice to know... I guess... right... now then.  Well if you stare at your avatar for a long time it get me horny. *



 yeah I know what you mean... Hexley is a very sexy platypus.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

I always wondered what the hell that thing was.  What a dumb little creature.

OFF TOPIC!
-What the hell are we doing about Cedar Point?  We never finshed that!


----------



## edX (May 15, 2002)

hey guys, i'm here. way to busy to have much to say this week. I worked getting the yard ready for the party saturday from about 9:30 this morning to about 7:30 tonite. I take a fews breaks and lurk the site, but i am not getting too involved in any thread except a few short comments and some longer stuff in the repent thread. 

i've been enjoying the stuff you're talking about. the idea of Jerry laying out on the fairway reminded me of my golfing days. that was just the kind of crazy stuff my friends and i would have done. Good job Jerry!! 

rick - time to play some Eagles for the GF - "Get Over It" 
but to be fair, most people get pretty shook by their first accident. I got pretty shook about a year ago when i hit a parked car while parking. i was jumpy for a month or two afterwards. Perhpas the best thing you can do for your GF is help her to understand that everybody has accidents - it really doesn't matter who is to blame. that is why they call them accidents. the chances of going thru life without having accidents is about nil. otherwise none of us would buy insurance!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I always wondered what the hell that thing was.  What a dumb little creature.
> *



  YOU SON OF A B_TCH. F_CK YOU.  HEXLEY IS AWSOME!  Rick... everything is ok, you are riding with Kaylee and myself to Cedar Point.  What food should we pack? / what other crud do we need?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Hey Ed! Thanks for your advise, it always appreticated.  Glad to see you came back.  We could always use another person to talk to.

Jerry... cool down there buddy.  I was just messing with you.  I dont care what we bring for food or drink, whatever you get I will eat, drink, and pay for. The major thing we need to worry about is tunes.  What cd's should we bring? Since there is not a lot of room in your auto I dont think we should bring too much.

3 days!!  Weeeeeee!

Work tonight, I think I will be real busy.  The weather is better today than it has all week.

Later gents!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

I do not think you need to bring any CDs.  I think I can handle that.  I might want to take a look at your cooler.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

I think I have 3 different sizes.  So you get to choose.

Im going to bring along my sing along tapes and car travel games!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Bring the smallest one.  well... whatever can fit about 8 cans of pop in it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 17, 2002)

This thread is officially dead.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

What are you talking about?  How dare you!  It is not dead... even if im the only one to post in here.  I will not let this die!


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

The Threads From The Dead Assoc. (FDA) will not let this die! 

It will provide the neccessary funding to keep thiss thread up.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

Correction... now its dead.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

This was such aa good thread? Why did you let it die?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

Why did I do it?  I dont know.  I just know that there is a certain time when everything must come to an end.  You can't plan it, it just happens.  It may be one person who does it, it could be a group effort, you never can tell.

Besides, we kept this going because of Ed.  We needed his opinions, and someone intelligent to talk to.  He stops coming in here as much as he used to.  Plus the fact that I can't really keep with everything anyways. Im too busy now-a-days.  Work, school, girlfriend, other friends.  Posting my opinions, that no one cares about, is not at the top of my list.

If this dies, oh well, I cant help that.   Im suprised someone retard hasnt tried to kick me off again, or close all of my threads, like has happened once before.  I wont name names, because I would just dig a bigger hole.

I might as well tell you now, who ever does read this.  I am considering re-tireing from posting and the macosx.com forums.  I am just thinking about it.  But you can expect to see less and less of Lessthanmighty around any more.

Well, good day gents.  Im going to go now, maybe for just an hour, maybe forever, we will just never know.


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

well said, LTM

sad to hear that you are thinking about leaving.

I admit, at first I didn't like you, because I thought the rude language you used is all you can, but in the past, I really thought you are OK, one of the better or best members of this board, IMHO

But I have to admit, I am also retiring from the board more or less...it just doesn't feel like it used to...the legendary HB&G atmosphere is gone...


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

I think these forums have gone down the drain with this sudden torrent of mindless posting. There have been like 2000 NEEDLESS posts in the last few days. It's stupid. I won't name any names, I last time I checked these forums were for hanging out and helping people, not seeing who can race to 1000 the fastest. There are other forums for that.

If you do leave LTM, we'll miss you  *tear*
Same to you ulrik  Where you guys going to disappear to?


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

I won't disappear, but you know, I have to agree with you in everything you just said!

A few weeks ago, when I was working, and I was stressed, I came to MacOSX.com went to Herve's Bar and Grill and just sat down and relaxed, chatting a bit with the people over there etc. etc.

But now, I come to this forum, and every second thread is about raising post counts, and "hey, my post count is higher than yours so shut up". Even if such comments are ment "funny", it is not funny. It is a waste of bandwith.
I remember when the admin asked for donations to speed up the server. He actually invested his personal money, and now I have to see that the the bandwith is wasted for such stuff.

All this just stops me from thinking positive about this forum any longer, about this place where you can post when you had a hard day....you know what I mean....

do I sound pathetic? I don't mean to...


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

This post count thing is getting serious. I didn't know that you guys didn't like me talking to macguy about my post count. I won't do it anymore. I just won't!


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

Haven't I heard that before???

It's not about talking about post counts, it's about the fact that every second post in this forum now is senseless! And I don't mean "sit down and talk shit" senseless, but just to...well....to post something....to raise your post counter....to get your congrat's thread...yippieyaihei....

Is that so important? Is it more important than actually communicating with each other?

There are threads where people post ten posts in a row without noticing that actually nobody cares and nobody answers...and they still post....

Maybe I am too "boring" to understand it, maybe I am over-reacting. All I see is that more and more people leave or at least tend to spend less time here than they used to.

That's MHO, nothing more, nothing less. I don't wanna sound like a pathetic asshole who thinks he has to care about this place. I just wanna voice my opinion about what has changed. I don't want ANYBODY to leave or to change their posting habits. That's not my intention and not my job. 
I just hope that some people realize that it is not as much fun to post random shit as they think it is...but well, I start to sound like a teacher again. I guess now I will read an answer like "sorry, but I'm crazy, I have to post" or something like that...

I won't touch this subject anymore, I am not a moderator or an admin, so technically, I should keep my mouth shut and leave the place, but I decided to tell why will reduce my posting in the future, that's all.

I'm out of this discussion...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

Wow... its a good thing I came back to see if anyone responded to my post.  There are a couple of subjects that I just want to touch on.

Ksuther.... you wanted to know where I would be going.  Im not really going anywhere.  I will always be here, and if I had any free time what-so-ever I would like to use it on other "endevors".  Not that I dont enjoy being amongst the posters and being involved in the conversations brought up here.  I just have to many things to now.  Luckily for me, I have some free time tonight.

Yes, I would like to agree with you ulrik.  You make complete sense and you are totally correct.  I am afraid that there is no easy solution to these problems.  If people want to be dick heads, excuse my french, there is nothing than can stop them.

Xoot, you never will stop being nuts.  Every post I happen to read of yours, is some how linked to upping your post count.  You can say you will change your ways.  But its only the actions that you take that I am interested in.

Well, I will keep it short again.  Good night fellow members!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

same here guys...

 I do not have time to do anything anymore. I roll out of bed at 5:30 in the morning, get ready, go to school, come home, eat something, go to work, come home a 6:00, do some homework (maybe), call my girlfriend, go to bed.  An endless loop.  And when school is over in less than a month... I will work full time.  POOP!  I need more time or 2 of me.


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

hey, i'm still here. i've just been a bit busy. /but the party is over, the yard is finished (mostly) and i am going to be spending more time here. so don't leave. just don't sweat it if you or i or whoever isn't making a constant response. this is why we talk on the forums instead of on the irc - because time is irrelevant and we can converse when we have the time, no need to hurry a reply most of the time.

so did you guys make it to Cedar point? I heard the weather was very wet in your part of the world. It has been wet here since Sunday but Sat for the party, it was the best weather i could imagine. some people even wore shorts. i hope you at least got to spend the time with the girls and rub bodies close together anyway 

ok ulrik, i'm headed to your thread next. time to talk about fishies


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

Yes Ed... it was very wet and cold.  But I think we all had a great time.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

well, i'm glad you guys made the most of it. going to amusement parks on rainly days can be fun. cause once it stops, all the lines are much shorter 

(it rained the first time i went to Cedar Point )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.ernestangley.com/


Has anyone watched this show?  I could not stop laughing.  The man is so funny and he does not know it.  and the entertainment they have on that show!  Maybe that is a local show... I am not sure.


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

I just read your sig:


> _Nummi's Signature:_
> Here's to the Crazy Ones:
> The misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the ones who see things differently. The people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do.



Does this apply to me?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I just read your sig:
> 
> 
> Does this apply to me?  *



 sure xoot.  Whatever you want


----------



## edX (Jun 12, 2002)

hey, jerry. i meant to reply to htis when i first saw it and then got sidetracked. Having to read every post in the 2 forums is pretty tiring. half of the stuff has no interest to me.

and i've never seen the show. never heard of it. but i've reached the point where i just tune that stuff out for the most part. but i know what you mean. i used to occassionally watch 10 - 15 mins of that stuff and laugh my but off.  eventually i figured it out that it would be a lot funnier if there weren't enough people who believed it to be able to support the show. scary thought, huh? of course i still get my kicks out of street corner and campus evangelists. same thing, but nobody takes em seriously but themselves.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah... those religous people are nuts.  But we are Mac evangelists right ?


----------



## edX (Jun 12, 2002)

actually i prefer to let people find their own way to happiness and  salvation 

btw - i about rolled off my chair when i read your reply to bling in the macteens thread 

so how are you and rick doing? i notice you have been much more seriously involved with the site recently. by that i mean getting involved in discussions and help and stuff other than chatting in herve's forum. and i've noticed rick post in the front end forum, but haven't seen him elswhere.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *--actually i prefer to let people find their own way to happiness and  salvation
> 
> ----btw - i about rolled off my chair when i read your reply to bling in the macteens thread
> ...



-- sometimes people need to helped.  I bet 5 years ago, thousands ans thousands of people did not even know what a Macintosh was, or who Apple was.

---- Really, what did I say?

------ I am doing great.  I get about 5 hours of computer time everyday, then I go to work for 3 hours to make a few $, then I go visit my G-Friend.  Life is good.  But I have not even talkled to Rick in a long time, he emailed me yesterday, but that is it.  He is also very busy.

  I am leaving for North Carolina tomarrow night!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 13, 2002)

And what is this crap!  This is the site  i get from the web banner on this site :
http://www.etrakz.com/

  What a bunch of crap.  Again... these religous people are nuts.  I watched Earnest Angley again last night.  They are talking about a crusade. Oh please.  You psychos!  get a life.  At the end of the show he was waving his hands in the air, and saying something like, You are healed, you are healed, God loves you, bla bla bla.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Twyg, remove the banner! This etrakz stuff is getting on my nerves. I know this is a promotion, but it's not a good one. Try text ads. 

Also, what happened to the colors? 

I want you to:

Change the theme back.
Change the theme back.
Change the theme back.

"Three times pays for all"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 22, 2002)

Back from North Carolina, if anyone cares.  what a horrible week.  I like Ohio.  Green trees, green grass, blue skies.  North Carolina must be the ugliest state I have ever been to.  I have been going to N.C. for vacation all my life.  I hope this was the last year.


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Ohio? California!

San Francisco, Apple, Santa Barbara, Apple, San Diego, Apple. Oh, and did I forget Apple?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey all!  Hows it going fellas?  Good I hope!

Yes, Jerry was right.  I am too freaking busy.   Its gonna be this way all summer.  Crap-ola!  I work about 3 days a week, on all the other days I help around the house, and spend time with my girlfriend.  I only get about an hour each night at about 11:00 to do anything on the computer.  Sucks big ones.

Enough about me... Jerry!  You are back from your trip already?  I thought you would at least wait till Sunday. Well whatever.  Glad you are back.  We have much to talk about... you will find most quite interesting.  But thats for another time.

Im going golfing with my dad, my brother, and my brother-in-law.  It should be pretty fun.  Im going to get up at about 7 to go to the driving range to practice.  Then we will leave at about 1.  It should be grand!

Monday!  My girlfriends softball team is playing Jerry's girlfriends softball team.  You are going right?  I can't wait to see this game.  Ohhhh...  I want to take bets!

Saw Star Wars last night.... finally!  That is one good movie.  Im sorry if you think it was bad, but I thought it was awesome!  I want to see it again.  Next up: Spiderman, The Matrix 2, Men in Black 2... and some other movies that my girlfriend wants me to see.  I cant remember.

Well, I think that about sums it all up.  I think Ill check back later tonight to whats going on.  Ill talk to you guys later.

-Rick-


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *--Monday!  My girlfriends softball team is playing Jerry's girlfriends softball team.  You are going right?  I can't wait to see this game.  Ohhhh...  I want to take bets!*[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I will also be going away.  I volunteered to help out the web team at a local community college.  I start on Monday.  So... cya.


----------



## edX (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey guys!! glad to see you are both well and involved in real lives for the summer. Rick, i'm really glad things are working out with mo!!

my son is here from oHIo right now - til July 2. Hopefully next week he and i will make it out to do somethings together. mostly he has been playing with his friends here in the neighborhood. He spent the first few days hanging out with some new kids who were very goth. eventually he figured out they weren't really the same quality of friends that his old friends around here are. (one of them tried to dye his hair pink without his permission). But he and i are trying to watch a movie or something each night. Plus he has been helping me eat the lettuce i've grown in my garden. He eats at least one salad every day - sometimes 2!!

other than that, it's the same old same old for me - studies and yardwork. 

catch ya later.


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm gonna have a great vacation this week. This vacation is about DSL, so i'm staying home. So do you still consider it as a vacation?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I'm gonna have a great vacation this week. This vacation is about DSL, so i'm staying home. So do you still consider it as a vacation?  *



  If I had DSL, I would go on vacation too.  I cannot get DSL at my house yet because they have not reached this far.  Oh well.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 25, 2002)

broadband is the best xoot, you will love it to death.


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

Broadband costs thee most, it will starve you to death. 

Anyway, I am not getting broadband until I havee my own money to spend, then I will probably be 13-15.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 25, 2002)

just spend smart 

take for example my father, who, like many, do not spend wisely.  my dad purchased himself a new house a few months ago. when going through a divorce you would think he would spend modestly. no.  he went and got 10 acres in the country. 

 now for a man with so little money you would think he would move close to town for a few reasons

1.  closer to son and sons life.
2.  closer to work, comuting sucks! 30 minute drive to the EDGE of town.
3.  he could have easly purchased a house at 1/3 the cost at the same sq. footage in town.
4. with the saved money he could live with cooler things like cable internet/tv, the magazine he loves (time), newspaper, cell phone(he had to cancel), the list goes on.

hmm ramble ramble about how i hate my parents blah blah blah ect.


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

Well, right here broadband costs about $50 a month. Not too bad, you might say. 

Then you have to get a modem. You either rent it or buy it. Buy it costs about $145, rent it costs about $50 a month. Ouch.

Correct me if i'm wrong; I just overheard this conversation when my parents were considering broadband. Also some more info: I live in the San Jose area, and I would really like AT&T!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 25, 2002)

Over here Cable 'net is $45 a month for the cheapest and an extra $5 per month for the modem, but we bought the modem on eBay for about $80 altogether, and cable internet is GREAT


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

I better check AT&T. I'll post the prices I find on my blog, to conserve HD space here and to get more hits there.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 26, 2002)

DSL? Cable?  I am going to kill you guys.  I will wrap my extra USB cable around your necks! 56K SUCKS!  The only site it is fast with is Yahoo.  Every other site  takes forever.  And it takes me at least 15 min to download an MP3 file!  This is BS.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Jun 26, 2002)

I didnt come back to read a bunch of complaining.  Shut up Jerry.  We will never be able to afford anything better than what we have.  Just add another $50 onto the cash you have to take out of our paychecks.  Not in my lifetime.  Maybe when I am old enough and own a house something better than cable and dsl will be out there and they will be dirt cheap.  But then they will be obsolete.  So shut up!  Unless your folks are loaded you will never achieve anything better than 56K.  End of story.

-Rick


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 27, 2002)

Actually Rick.  We would get DSL, they just have not reached our house yet.  Money is not the problem, geography is.


----------



## xoot (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok. Pacific Bell DSL is out of the question. Bad deal. My parental control units refused it.

But they got a photo printer (hp photosmart 100) and a digital camera (slang: iCamera). A Nikon Colorpix 885. Good.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Ok. Pacific Bell DSL is out of the question. Bad deal. My parental control units refused it.
> 
> But they got a photo printer (hp photosmart 100) and a digital camera (slang: iCamera). A Nikon Colorpix 885. Good.  *



  No DSL?  That sucks.  Nikon is a good brand.  Good choise.  But I think I would rather have the DSL.   But I will have both someday.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

What happened to Racer X???  His avatar says "Gone".  WTF!  Where did he go?  Someone please tell me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

he left after all the censoring issues, go visit him at macfora and ask him yourself


----------



## xoot (Jun 28, 2002)

I wonder why would he want to leave his post count...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

because he, unlike some people, doesn't care about his post count...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

I do not care about post count either.  I am going to follow Racer X and join the macfora dudes.  But I will still check out this forum.


----------



## xoot (Jun 29, 2002)

No Nummi!

We need you here!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't go, that's not what I meant!!!
if you leave, it's just one step further into possible extinction


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 29, 2002)

I want to stay here.  I do not really like macfora.  The site is so damn slow. MY GOD IT IS SLOW!  I like this forum a lot more.  I just wish everyone would come back.  Everyone just had to be able to swear didn't they. Son of a "B".


----------



## ksuther (Jun 30, 2002)

I kind of agree nummi. I always liked how these forums were, and they load sooooo much faster than macfora. but everyone left =(


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 30, 2002)

OK man!  this is final.  No more Macfora.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm signed up w/ mac fora, but I NEVER go on, except to check up on what Hevé/tree is doing. I never post.


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

One for all and all for one!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Jul 3, 2002)

Losers.


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

What do you mean by "Losers?" Us, or the Macfora people?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 5, 2002)

I think he calling everyone a loser.  He thinks he is too good for us now that he does not have time for computer.


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

You are officially de-enlightened now, by the order of xoot.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 9, 2002)

ok... I am killing this thread.  All good things must end right? No.


----------

